# Die Heuschreckenplage



## El_Presidente_ (11. November 2009)

Liebe Aion Spieler

Seit einigen Jahren gibt es ganze Schwärme umherziehender Unzufriedener, die in regelmässigen Abständen in neue MMOs einfallen, um dort ihre Erfüllung zu suchen. Ich spreche hier ganz gezielt die vielen WoW Spieler an, welche angeödet und rastlos nach einer Ersatzbefriedigung suchen, aber weit davon entfernt sind sich geistig und spieltechnisch des Schneegestöbers zu entledigen. Nebenbei zugestanden, das ein kleinerer Teil aus anderen Gefilden diesem Schwarm folgt.

So werden neue Begehrlichkeiten schon im Vorfeld oder nach 3 Tagen Spielzeit gehypt und nicht selten als "XY Killer" gehandelt. Bezeichnend ist dabei, das es meist WoW Spieler sind, welche verzweifelt nach der Offenbarung aller MMOS suchen und mit jedem neuen Produkt den "WoW finalen Rettungsschuss" beschwören.

Nach einigen Wochen gibt es dann zahlreiche Vergleichsdiskussionen, oder entsprechende WoW geartete Struktur und Inhaltswünsche. Dummerweise stürzen sich nicht sofort Heerscharen von Entwicklern auf diese spielglobalen Unzulänglichkeiten. Wenig Zeit danach beginnt somit das grosse Stöhnen, Jammern und Weinen, wenn einen die schmerzliche Tatsache ereilt, das man in seinem neuen Liebling keine Herzenswunschkopie gefunden hat und man es auch so gar nicht ändern kann. 

Enttäuscht und betrogen, beginnt man als bald damit an seinem "Frustkauf des Monats" kein gutes Haar mehr zu lassen. Selbstverständlich muss man dies anderen Verblendeten sofort mitteilen - am liebsten ganz ausführlich, sehr öffentlich und so oft wie möglich. Schliesslich hat man eine Mission, die Mission, mit Schild und Gral, die restlichen Seelen vor schlechten Inhalten bzw. unwürdigen MMOs zu schützen. Dabei stört es die Kreuzritter nicht, das viele arme Idioten gar nicht ins Licht gehen wollen.

So fliegen sie von WoW zu Warhammer, zu Conan, zu Aion (Reihenfolge und Titel beliebig änderbar) und saugen kurzweil Spielvernügen ins sich auf, um es anschliessend in angeschlossenen Foren wieder auszukotzen.

Während der Rest der Community noch mit Wischen beschäftigt ist, gelangt der Schwarm ans nächste Ziel. Hallo Startrek, Hallo Old Republic...wir sind jetzt daaa....


----------



## Desmondio (11. November 2009)

/ 100 % sign

Vote for sticky


----------



## Frostnova (11. November 2009)

wunderschön umschrieben. besser gehts fas gar nicht =)
wobei ich finde, dass es erst dieses jahr so richtig ausgebrochen ist
/100%iges sign


----------



## Mikehoof (11. November 2009)

Naja eigentlich ist es mit AoC und Warhammer ausgebrochen :-) Schöner Beitrag der leider diese Heuschrekenplage nicht eingrenzen wird.


----------



## Zeakros (11. November 2009)

Versteh das Problem nicht.
Es ist doch völlig normal, daß im Freimonat eine "Heuschreckenplage" einfällt um die Lage zu sondieren. Von abfressen kann aber nicht die Regel sein, da diese selten länger als 4 Wochen im Spiel bleiben. Wer dann noch bezahlt, der hat wohl gefallen am Spiel gefunden und ist, über kurz oder lang, mit Gleichgesinnten dort.


----------



## Sin (11. November 2009)

Muss dir wiedersprechen, die Vergleiche mit WoW fingen schon vor Release an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (11. November 2009)

Sehr schön geschrieben. Das ist mal beschweren auf gutem Niveau.


----------



## Boccanegra (11. November 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Muss dir wiedersprechen, die Vergleiche mit WoW fingen schon vor Release an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das stimmt. Vor allem in den WOW-Foren. Ich habe ja den leisen Verdacht, dass jene, die dort Aion vorab so in den Himmel lobten, jetzt  jene sind, die Aion völlig in Grund und Boden verdammen und davon schwärmen was für ein tolles Spiel WOW doch sei.


----------



## ylvie (11. November 2009)

Die einen sind mittlerweile sehr schwerfällig geworden und nicht mehr in der Lage sich auf was neues einzustellen - alles viel zu anstrengend - und die anderen
sind im Prinzip vom Genre übersättigt, weil sie eigentlich mit WoW schon alles gesehen/erlebt haben. Aber selbst die werden irgendwann feststellen, daß es nach WoW keine Wunder mehr geben wird. Übrigens rede ich gezielt von WoW, da es für die Mehrheit das erste Mmorpg und in diesem Sinne stark prägend war.


----------



## Nechbet_eds (11. November 2009)

TE - ICH LIBE DICH FÜR DIESEN THREAD !!!

- also virtuell natürlich :-)

Gruß
Nechbet


----------



## henri (11. November 2009)

einfach nur toll das solltest du in allen unterforen veröffentlichen auser vielleicht  bei den wowlern da machst du dir keine freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gortek (11. November 2009)

Herrlich geschrieben.
Danke für diesen Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## Stancer (11. November 2009)

Super geschrieben, besser hätte ich es auch nicht sagen können und er hat 100%ig recht.

Bereits jetzt hab ich vom "WoW-Killer Star Trek Online" gelesen (hier auf buffed). Die Heuschreckenplage hat ein neues Ziel !!!!!


----------



## El_Presidente_ (11. November 2009)

ylvie schrieb:


> Die einen sind mittlerweile sehr schwerfällig geworden und nicht mehr in der Lage sich auf was neues einzustellen - alles viel zu anstrengend - und die anderen sind im Prinzip vom Genre übersättigt,



Das hast Du einen wesentlichen Punkt angesprochen. Übersättigung macht sicher bei vielen Spielern ein hohes Mass an Rastlosigkeit aus. Wir haben ja alle unser persönliches Ur-MMO. Da war alles besser, grösser, höher und weiter. Dies wird man nie wieder finden. Genau wie die erste grosse Liebe, sein erstes Auto etc.

Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, das man etwas an Zufriedenheit wiedergewinnt, wenn man sich nur bewusst auf ein MMO einlässt und versucht es so zu akzeptieren, wie es konzipiert wurde. Das klingt aber einfacher, als es vermutlich sein wird.


----------



## Skyler93 (11. November 2009)

TE ICH LIEBE DICH FÜR DIESEN THREAD
- nicht virtuell sondern richtig sexisitisch und real 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

XD
naja ich finde du hast recht 100%sign


----------



## Grimmjow19 (11. November 2009)

DC Universum online wird vielleicht cool da kann man auch fliegen  :>
sogar autos durch die gegend werfen


----------



## balfor (11. November 2009)

/SIGN


----------



## muerr (11. November 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Addons sind ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Es gibt nützliche Dinge und übertriebene.
> Wenn man den Leuten die Möglichkeiten lässt wird man jedoch immer beides bekommen.
> 
> Von daher lieber keine Addons, so hat jeder die gleichen Vorraussetzungen und der Damagemeter/Bossmod/whatever Wahn bleibt aus.





/SIGN


----------



## corak (11. November 2009)

@Muerr

falscher Thread?


----------



## Eryas (11. November 2009)

Ganz klares /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Eryas


----------



## wildrazor09 (11. November 2009)

/sign und ich bin keine Heuschrecke^^


----------



## wildrazor09 (11. November 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Super geschrieben, besser hätte ich es auch nicht sagen können und er hat 100%ig recht.
> 
> Bereits jetzt hab ich vom "WoW-Killer Star Trek Online" gelesen (hier auf buffed). Die Heuschreckenplage hat ein neues Ziel !!!!!



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...31443&st=80 das ist der Fred


----------



## Brummbör (11. November 2009)

teilweise sign. die "wow-killer" sprüche sind lächerlich. aber wenn spiele halbfertig wie AOC und WAR auf den markt geworfen werden braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn die spieler weiter ziehen und in den foren ihren frust raus lassen. 20 polierte beta solo lvl wie in AOC um den hype anzuheizen und danach ne bug wüste...... der heuschreckenschwarm ist von den spieleschmieden hausgemacht und gewollt damit wenigstens die spiele abverkäufe hoch sind wenns schon nicht zum lange binden der spieler reicht.


----------



## schu (11. November 2009)

Ähm kurze frage @ TE.

Was soll der scheiß den du da laberst?

Weil so wie du die WoWler beschreibst verhältst du dich doch grade selbst.

Im freimonat is klar das alle kommen und gugen ich genauso aber du meinst ja alle menschen die sich das anschauen in den Freimonat wären so (du also auch) sei doch mal eher froh das es weniger geworden sind war ja auch zu anfangszeiten war ein normales spielen kaum möglich aber lass sie doch einfach.

Weil der Mensch an sich probiert immer wieder neue dinge aus oder sehe ich das in irgendeiner form falsch??????

Ich spiele auch schon seid 3 Jahren WoW aber nur so 5std inner woche das selbe mache ich bei Aion und habe mich nie in irgendeinem der beiden Foren negativ ausgelassen weil ich bin gelegenheits spieler und kein suchti wobei es mir den anschein erregt das DU ein suchti bist weil WARUM stört es dich dann wenn soviele leute erst mal schaun.

Anderes bsp. du gehst in ein autohaus und käufst wahllos enen wagen ohne ihn dir vorher anzuschaun und zu überlegen was du brauchst so kommst du mir vor und auch alle anderen die so heuln könnt ihr euch nicht wie normale zivilisierte Menschen verhalten und ein MITEINANDER anstatt ein GEGENEINANDER Gewähren??????????

Also mir isses egal wer rumheult nur solche angriffe die du von dir gibst sind echt assi und an die anderen die den TE so innen Himmel heben ihr seid auch nicht grade viel besser und ich denke der Thread sollte geschlossen werden denn es sollte hier um das game an sich gehen und sost geh ins WoW forum und sag ihnen das  und heul hier nicht so feige rum.

Wer Reschtschreibfehler findet darf sie gerne mit nach Hause nehmen Danke


----------



## Skyler93 (11. November 2009)

ganz einfach
die wowler
sagen den nächsten wowkiller an
und der will ja nichtmal wow killen
dann heists schaffts eh nicht
dann kommen andere wowler die kein bock mehr haben auf wow
und sagen die schaffens wow zu killen
dann haben die keinbock mehr auf dieses 1ne spiel weils doch nicht das richtige ist
und machen das spiel fertig
sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oo
stimmt doch oda?
wer bitte von den Aion jungz der nicht WoW gezockt hat sagt bitte das macht WoW fertig? niemand -.-
und klar geh ich in ein Autohaus und guck mir alle modelle an, aber was hat WoW mit Aion zu tun?
besser gefragt
was möcht Aion mit WoW zu tun haben? genau garnichts
Aion möcht sein eigenen weg gehen wenn ich mal so sagen darf
aion ist ein PvP spiel, behauptet ihr etwa WoW auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so flamed mich ich ernähre mich davon


----------



## Neother (11. November 2009)

Sehr guter Thread.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 IS nett zu lesen und Schock JAA ich bin WoW Spieler.. *versteck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nu im ernst, ich war auch einer dieser Heuschrecken bin ich ja ehrlich ABER da ich WoW bis Dez bezahlt habe zocke ich bis Dez und gehe dann wieder zu meinem Kleriker und werde die Welt von Aion weiter erobern. 

Aber ich muss auch der anderen Seite recht geben, wenn man 30 Tage hat zum Testen quasi Kostenlos dann werden das auch viele nutzen denn dazu sind die 30 Tage ja da.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So feuer frau auf mich, ich armer WoWler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (11. November 2009)

Neother schrieb:


> Sehr guter Thread..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nene mit frauen feuer ich nciht auf dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jane ich habe nichts gegen das testen, aber immer wieder kommen sie her mit "uii hats nicht geschafft was wirdn der nächste kiler?" und fühlen sich cool, -.- das kann einen bischen aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei die meisten nie was drüber gesagt haben, das sind einfach Trolle, Trolle die ausgerottet gehören -.- (ich mag WoW Trolle meine Forentrolle)


----------



## corak (11. November 2009)

Netter Post TE, lustig zu lesen und viel Wahres bei.

@Schu
Nimm mal ein Zäpfchen


----------



## schu (11. November 2009)

Ok dann flame ich mal ;-)

Nein spaß beiseite ich will ja damit ja nur sagen die Aionler werden von den WoWler angegreiffen aber die Aionler machen wes doch jetzt genauso warum kann die Aion kommuniti das nich wegsteken und einen besseren umgang mit was anderem schaffen ihr sackt doch mitlerweile auf das gleich nivue herab wenn ihr mal ehrlich seid.

Klar ich hab auch gesagt Aion geil und WoW hör ich auf aber ich merke doch es is eh alles dasselbe also spiel ich beides.

Was Aion mit WoW zutun haben will kann ich dir nicht sagen aber ich beziehe mich auch eher auf die kommuniti die mitlerweile das gleiche verhalten an den tag legt fällt mir zumindest so auf.

Aber das ws immer gesagt wird wie WoWkiller und so is doch eh nur holes gelaber wir alle wissen WoW is ein top spiel in meinen augen zumindest Aion aber auch und ich sagen nicht un hab ich auch noch nie WoWkiller oder hat gegen WoW keine chance ws ist mit leuten die so denken in welche schublade steckt ihr die das will ich ernsthaft wissen also seid doch so nett und beantwortet die frage  in welche schublade steckt ihr mich oder leute die so denken wie ich????


EHRLICHE meinungen bitte 

Das it der rechtschreibung gillt immernoch einstecken>>>>>mit heim nehmen >>>>> und spaß dran haben


----------



## schu (11. November 2009)

corak schrieb:


> netter Post TE, lustig zu lesen und viel Wahres bei.
> 
> @Schu
> Nimm mal ein Zäpfchen




Damit ich richtig anfang scharf zu Schießen??????

;-)


----------



## corak (11. November 2009)

Nein, zur Beruhigung.


----------



## schu (11. November 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Nein, zur Beruhigung.


Habe mich ja nie aufgeregt habe auch nur einmal meine meinung breitgetreten aber ich trink lieber nen tee der wärmt noch zusätzlich ;-)


----------



## Kehlas (11. November 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Liebe Aion Spieler
> 
> Seit einigen Jahren gibt es ganze Schwärme umherziehender Unzufriedener, die in regelmässigen Abständen in neue MMOs einfallen, um dort ihre Erfüllung zu suchen. Ich spreche hier ganz gezielt die vielen WoW Spieler an, welche angeödet und rastlos nach einer Ersatzbefriedigung suchen, aber weit davon entfernt sind sich geistig und spieltechnisch des Schneegestöbers zu entledigen. Nebenbei zugestanden, das ein kleinerer Teil aus anderen Gefilden diesem Schwarm folgt.
> 
> ...




Also ich muß schon sagen.,willst du hiermit einen "gegen-Thread" zu meinem aufmachen oder verträgst du einfach keine Kritik. Du machst dich einfach nur lächerlich, sorry.....


----------



## schu (11. November 2009)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Also ich muß schon sagen.,willst du hiermit einen "gegen-Thread" zu meinem aufmachen oder verträgst du einfach keine Kritik. Du machst dich einfach nur lächerlich, sorry.....



Find ich auch zumal es zu anfang noch hieß Wir die Aion kommuniti wird sich nie auf das niveu von WoW (foren) herablassen was is geschen paar wochen is et game da und sie sind genauso tun mir echt alle leid aber mein frage traut sich irgendwie keiner zu beantworten oder was ssgst du dazu?


----------



## balfor (11. November 2009)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Also ich muß schon sagen.,willst du hiermit einen "gegen-Thread" zu meinem aufmachen oder verträgst du einfach keine Kritik. Du machst dich einfach nur lächerlich, sorry.....


Nene, Dein Thread war ein "Ich-weine-weil-ich-das-nicht-bekomme-was-ich-will" Thread - und DAS ist lächerlich. Dieser Thread zeigt nur wie lächerlich DEIN Verhalten ist (und das auch noch auf witzige Weise). Ausserdem war Dein Thread keine Kritik, denn Du wusstest (oder weisst) ja nicht mal so genau was Du überhaupt kritisierst.


----------



## corak (11. November 2009)

schu schrieb:


> Aber das ws immer gesagt wird wie WoWkiller und so is doch eh nur holes gelaber wir alle wissen WoW is ein top spiel in meinen augen zumindest Aion aber auch und ich sagen nicht un hab ich auch noch nie WoWkiller oder hat gegen WoW keine chance ws ist mit leuten die so denken in welche schublade steckt ihr die das will ich ernsthaft wissen also seid doch so nett und beantwortet die frage in welche schublade steckt ihr mich oder leute die so denken wie ich????



Ich stecke die in keine Schublade. Wenn jemand ein Spiel anfängt, merkt, dass es nichts für ihn ist und dann wieder aufhört, ist das vollkommen ok.
Was nervt, ist dieses sinnlose gebashe auf das zuvor so gehypte Spiel.

Schau dir einfach mal die Threads "Wird AION der WoW Killer" und Co an. Da sieht man genau die Leute posten, die dann zuerst so sinnvolle Posts schreiben wie "Wieso gibts kein [...] hier? Sollen sie mal beim Branchenprimus gucken wie man das macht!!" und später dann nur noch ihren angestauten Ärger abladen. Dass der dann durch viel zu hohe und auch falsche Erwartungen entstanden ist, weil die meisten Leute sich a) überhaupt nicht informiert haben und b) gar kein anderes Spiel wollen, weil ja alles am besten genauso sein sollte wie in WoW, kommt ihnen dabei aber nicht in den Sinn.

Es ist einfach ganz furchtbar nervig, wenn die ganze Zeit die Foren zugemüllt werden von Leuten, die dann noch nichtmal in der Lage sind ihre Kritik auch begründet und reflektiert wiederzugeben.

Und jetzt kommt der entscheidende Punkt. Diese Leute und dieses dumpfblöde Gelaber hat es in der Form VOR WoW NICHT gegeben. Da ging es in den Foren zwar auch zum Teil hoch her und es wurden sich auch Schlammschlachten geliefert, aber man hatte weniger den Eindruck beim Lesen der Threads wieder ein Stück Lebenszeit verschwendet zu haben, weil die Poster sich vor dem Schreiben Gedanken gemacht hatten.

Wenn man dann heute die Foren durchliest und aktuell ist die Heuschreckenplage ja beim Abflug von AION, dann liest man Threads wie "Soll ich aufhören oder nicht" wo ich mir einfach denke WTF!! Mit was für einer Intention schreibt jemand so einen Thread. So ein Thread ist schon von Anfang an nur darauf ausgelegt eine Schlammgrube für diejenigen bereitzustellen, die keinen Bock mehr hatten und dann gequittet haben. Wenn jemand keine Lust mehr hat, wieso will er dann nochmal darüber diskutieren ob er noch weiterspielen soll?
Dann gibt es Poster die in einen Thread "40+" reinschreiben "Hab mit level25 aufgehört, weil.." WTF.. ich meine WTF!! Sind diese Leute einfach dumm und können eine 40 nicht von einer 25 unterscheiden oder haben die nur Mitteilungsdrang?
Und so zieht sich das durch fast alle Spiele.

Beispiel PvP. Egal in welchem Spiel. Seit WoW weiss jeder wie PvP auszusehen hat, nämlich so wie es in WoW ist. Schurkenklassen müssen alles wegknallen können, weil "war in WoW auch so!" und "open PvP ist Scheisse. Die sollen ne Arena reinbringen wie in WoW. DAS ist PvP!!"

Und selbst wenn man sich für die Anfangszeit Forenverbot erteilt, damit das Magengeschwür nicht stetig jeden Tag um einen weiteren cm wächst, ist es damit allein nicht getan. Seit WoW ist meine erste Amtshandlung in jedem Spiel, noch bevor ich das UI einstelle, zuerst mal alle Channel komplett ausschalten, damit man nicht auch noch da diesen geistigen Durchfall ertragen muss. 

Wenn dann der Abzug der WoW Masse ("Scheiss Spiel! In einem Monat werden die Server eh runtergefahren!!") in vollem Gange ist, ist es aber damit noch nicht vorbei. Dann tauchen nämlich in den Foren genau die ehemaligen Hyper auf und bashen die Threads. Und nicht dass wir uns falsch verstehen. Berechtigte Kritik ist toll. Immer her damit. Aber die allermeisten dieser Leute schreiben so einen Schund zusammen, dass ich mich frage, wie sie die anspruchsvolle Aufgabe des selbstständigen Atmens ohne fremde Hilfe meistern.

Der TE hat auf lustige Weise einfach ein Phänomen dargestellt, das es seit WoW gibt. Neue MMORPGs haben seit WoW alle zuerst einen sehr hohen Zulauf und die Foren sind voll von ehemaligen WoW Spielern, die den Abgesang von WoW vorhersagen und verfallen so schnell wie sie sich für das neue Spiel begeistert haben ins andere Extrem und heulen und maulen in strunzblöden undurchdachten Posts herum.

Wenn du nicht zu dieser Gruppe gehörst, dann geht dieser Thread gar nicht an dich, also auch kein Grund sich zu ärgern. Und wer sich in dem Thread wiedererkennt und dann nicht so viel Humor hat auch mal über sich selbst zumindest ein wenig zu lachen, weil er weiss, dass es in den Grundzügen genauso ist, der tut mir einfach leid.


----------



## joscho (11. November 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Liebe Aion Spieler
> 
> Seit einigen Jahren gibt es ganze Schwärme umherziehender Unzufriedener, die in regelmässigen Abständen in neue MMOs einfallen, um dort ihre Erfüllung zu suchen. Ich spreche hier ganz gezielt die vielen WoW Spieler an, welche angeödet und rastlos nach einer Ersatzbefriedigung suchen, aber weit davon entfernt sind sich geistig und spieltechnisch des Schneegestöbers zu entledigen. Nebenbei zugestanden, das ein kleinerer Teil aus anderen Gefilden diesem Schwarm folgt.
> 
> ...




einfach köstlich dein beitrag und treffender könnte man es nicht sagen !!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gorbszn (11. November 2009)

schöne thesen, aber im kern alt: mimimimimimi, DIE WoW spieler machen alles kaputt, früher war alles besser.


----------



## corak (11. November 2009)

gorbszn schrieb:


> schöne thesen, aber im kern alt: mimimimimimi, DIE WoW spieler machen alles kaputt, früher war alles besser.




Achja, ganz vergessen.. Seit WoW gibt es das Wort MiMiMi, beliebig erweiterbar mit weiteren Mi's, je nach emotionaler Anspannung und Verärgerung über das gerade Gelesene.

Danke für das gute Fallbeispiel und noch viel Spass in WoW


----------



## gorbszn (11. November 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Achja, ganz vergessen.. Seit WoW gibt es das Wort MiMiMi, beleibig erweiterbar mit weiteren Mi's, je nach emotionaler Anspannung und Verärgerung über das was man gerade gelesen hat.
> 
> Danke für das gute Fallbeispiel und noch viel Spass in WoW



ich spiele kein wow aber danke xD 

achja die heuschreckenplage sind übrigens keine wow-spieler. es sind eine handvoll illuminaten (von blizzard angeheuert) mit doppel accounts die absichtlich MMOs hypen und dann schlecht reden. ziel ist es natürlich die macht über das MMO genre zu behalten und alle kleinen softwareschmieden zu unterjochen.


----------



## corak (11. November 2009)

Auch eine gute These. Ich persönlich favorisiere die WoW Theorie. Klingt irgendwie plausibler.


----------



## gorbszn (11. November 2009)

schade, immerhin habe ich genauso viele belege ^^


----------



## xerkxes (11. November 2009)

Gehypt habt ihr das Spiel schon selber aber dabei wurde halt auch nie ein Wort über bots und grinding verloren. Das stand auch nicht auf der Spielepackung drauf also entschuldigt bitte, dass ich als so eine Heuschrecke das Spiel trotzdem gekauft und nach der Testphase ein Negativgutachten verpasst habe. Ich habe auch lineage II nicht gespielt und wusste daher auch nicht, dass NC bots gerne duldet.

Bezeichnend finde ich auch, dass sich die Aion-Spieler über basher aufregen und selber alles bashen, was keine Taube ist.


----------



## Deis (11. November 2009)

AION, HdRO, WoW, Warhammer Online und alle Anderen sprechen halt unterschiedliche Clientele an und das ist auch gut so ... Diese wissen es nur leider nicht und sind auf der Suche nach einem WoW 2.
Ich muss jetzt leider WoW rauspicken weil es nunmal marktfuhrend ist. Ich habe selbst alle o.g. getestet und fuer mich mein Spiel gefunden. Es haben alle gute und schlechte Aspekte.


----------



## xerkxes (12. November 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Es geht um Thread bashing - Das ist das Derailen von Threads, nicht um PvP oder was du ansonsten mit Tauben meinst. Nein wir haben uns leider gar nicht verstanden und du bist ein Vorzeigeexemplar für die hier angesprochenen Spieler.



Ich habe mich ja selber als Heuschrecke lt. Definition bezeichnet (ich spiele nur seit fast 2 Jahren kein WoW mehr). Anderswo habe ich auch schon geschrieben, dass ich alle vielversprechenden MMOs ausprobiere und damit erst Recht dem Bild dieser Heuschrecke entspreche. Du hast auch Recht wenn du sagst, dass ich hin und wieder zynische Einwürfe in threads mache und damit vielleicht das eine oder andere Mal eine Kurve in threads werfe. Wenn du diese zynischen Einwürfe als threadbashing bezeichnest, dann schau dir mal an welche Antworten ich teilweise auf sachliche Beiträge bekommen habe. Klar reagiere ich darauf in gleicher Art und Weise und daher behaupte ich weiterhin, dass die meisten Aionspieler hier in diesem Forenbereich etwas beklagen was sie selber nicht unterbinden.

Für mich als Außenstehender sind übrigens alle Aion-Spieler Tauben.


----------



## Boccanegra (12. November 2009)

Ist wirklich so schwer zu verstehen dass es nicht um jene Spieler geht, die von WOW zu Aion wechselten? WOW haben doch die meisten hier gespielt, und viele sind von dort nach da gekommen.

Worum es geht, und das ist doch wirklich so schwer nicht zu verstehen, ist die Flut an Threads und Postings in denen sich manche die Seele aus dem Leib kotzen mit eigentlich nur einem Inhalt: was für eine Riesenschweinerei es doch ist, dass Aion einfach nur Aion und nicht WOW im bunteren Gewand von Aion ist. Gegen eine überlegte Kritik an dem Spiel, seine Stärken wie seine Schwächen, wird kein vernünftiger Diskutand Einwände haben. Aber die Dauerberieselung mit den im Kern immer gleichen, manchmal stillschweigenden, oft aber auch ganz lautstark geäusserten Vorwürfen im Stile von "Bäh, Aion spielt sich aber nicht wie WOW" ist mittlerweile einfach nur mehr eine verdammte Belästigung.

Dabei geht es gar nicht um Aion. Ich habe den Quatsch schon nach dem Release von LOTRO, dann bei WAR, und jetzt hier wieder miterlebt. Und glaubt es mir: diese weinerliche Soße wird nicht wohlmundender, weil sie nun schon zum dritten Mal aufgewärmt wird, und beim Release des nächsten Nicht-WOW-MMORPGs wohl wieder in dessen Foren gekotzt wird.

Kritik ist gut, aber bitte mit Verstand.


----------



## corak (12. November 2009)

Dieser Thread hätte wahrscheinlich auch im allgemeinen Forum hereingepast, zumindest ist er kein AION Thread. Der TE hat ja in seinem Post auch AION nur neben vielen anderen Spielen erwähnt, die alle nur eines gemeinsam haben.. sie sind NACH WoW herausgekommen.
Und wenn man vor WoW MMORGs gespielt und Foren gelesen hat und das vergleicht mit danach, dann fällt einem genau das auf, was der TE in ziemlich lustiger Form zusammengefasst hat.


----------



## xerkxes (12. November 2009)

Das ist halt die MMO-Kultur. Warhammer wurde ja auch überall in den Foren zerissen. Nun ist Aion dran, welches auch eine große Angriffsfläche hat.


----------



## corak (12. November 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Das ist halt die MMO-Kultur. Warhammer wurde ja auch überall in den Foren zerissen. Nun ist Aion dran, welches auch eine große Angriffsfläche hat.




Falsch! Das ist die *POST WoW KULTUR!* Und genau darum geht es ja in diesem Thread. Immer noch nicht begriffen?


----------



## xerkxes (12. November 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Falsch! Das ist die *POST WoW KULTUR!* Und genau darum geht es ja in diesem Thread. Immer noch nicht begriffen?



Was ist falsch daran, wenn ich das als MMO-Kultur bezeichne? Wir befinden uns doch in der Zeit post-wow(release).


----------



## corak (12. November 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Was ist falsch daran, wenn ich das als MMO-Kultur bezeichne? Wir befinden uns doch in der Zeit post-wow.



ich geb auf..

und du wunderst dich über Antworten, die dir nicht gefallen, wenn du solche Fragen stellst?


----------



## xerkxes (12. November 2009)

corak schrieb:


> ich geb auf



Tu das, ich bin eh schon weg.


----------



## Maleas (12. November 2009)

*Man muss mit den Heuschrecken leben, und man braucht sie!*
So, erinnern wir uns mal an die Zeit vor WoW. Da gab es Ultima Online, Everquest, DAoC & Co. Man brauchte dafür am Anfang eine Kreditkarte und eine Internetanbindung. Beides zu dieser Zeit nicht heuschreckentauglich - Flatrates gab es nicht. Es bildete sich in diesen Spielen eine recht erwachsene und gemeinschaftliche Community. Spieler, die von Haus aus Rollenspieler sind und sich nun über einen spannenden Multiplayer Aspekt freuen.

Die Heuschrecken schlummerten. Dann auf einmal ISDN, DSL und Flatrates. Doch MMOs waren noch immer international und man benötige noch immer eine Kreditkarte. Also dachten sich die Heuschrecken "roxxorn wir solange" im kostenlosen Breich. Unreal, Counter Strike ... IcH ScHrEiBe MeInEn NaMeN mÖgLiChSt CoOl ... und ich habe einen Chuck Norris Clan-Namen mit tollen | Stirchen | davor und dahinter. Die Heuschrecken waren geboren. Alles was BUMM machte und irgendwie roxxorte, wurde ausgeschlachtet.

Die MMO Spieler dachten sich ... "Hey, wir machen weiterhin Rollenspiel und PvP - sollen die da mal unter sich rumballern.

Dann war der Tag 0 gekommen. WoW ging online. Die Heuschrecken tuschelten "Hey, hassu schon gehörd, gibbt da nen neues Roxxor Game" ... 24x7 Lan-Party ... und Blizzard dachte sich - um möglichst viele Spieler anzusprechen bieten wir auch T-Online Rechnung (damals war T-Online noch sehr weit verbreitet) und GameTime Cards an. Somit konnten auch die kleinen Heuschrecken ihr Abo abwickeln und brauchten keine Kreditkarte. 

Heute, im 5. Jahr nach Tag 0, haben wir also zig Millionen Heuschrecken, die unterhalten werden wollen. Sie haben alle ganz tolle Namen und Gildennamen und sie sprechen auch ganz komisch in ihrer Heuschreckensprache. So, und dann dachten sich all die Publisher von AoC, WAR, HdRO, Vanguard, Aion, ... "Die Heuschrecken brauchen wir, dann verkaufen wir gleich in der ersten Woche über 1mio DVDs und haben unsere Entwicklungskosten eingefahren" ... 

Die Folge sind gezielte Heuschreckenwerbung und heuschreckenfreundliche Vertriebs- und Zahlungsmethoden. Und, der Zug geht auf, denn die Folge dessen hat der TE so schön umschrieben. Aber, kein Entwickler würde ein neues MMO auf den Markt bringen, wenn die Heuschrecken nicht gleich am ersten Tag 1mio Exemplare kaufen. Also wird das auch bei Star Trek und bei Star Wars so sein. Und der gealterte und erwachsene MMO Veteran denkt sich "Ich steige erst nach 3 Monaten ein, dann sind die Heuschrecken wieder weg". Aber der Veteran vergisst, dass er auch so langsam einen Heuschrecken-Charakter aufweist. Sicher, er roxxort nicht durch die Gegend, aber er kauft sich auch jedes neue MMO, ärgert sich über Warteschlangen in der PreOrder-HeadStart-EarlyAccess Woche und stellt dann fest "früher war alles besser".


----------



## RedCyberRonin (12. November 2009)

@ TE ....hut ab, sauber geschrieben und triffts ziemlich genau....


----------



## Seydo (12. November 2009)

Ganz so würd ich dem nicht zustimmen, Kritk punkte die berechtigt sind gabs in jeden MMO, die gibt es genau so in Aion und das ist normal, klar wird auch groß kritisiert an sachen wo es nichts zu kritisieren gibt, gleichzeitig aber hab ich mitgekriegt das ab releas (und davor) die leute die das spiel spielen nicht fähig sind kritik anzunehmen oder einzusehen und reagieren dann wiederum extrem Aggresiv.

Es gibt auf beiden seiten also mehr als genug leute die sich meist Erwachsener und Neutraller verhalten als sie es beide sind.

Ich kenne kaum jemand der WOW aufgehört hat ohne das er auf das spiel einen nicht erklärbaren hass hat (auf ein Computerspiel wohlbemerkt) gleichzeitig aber auch niemand der ein spiel wirklich spielt und gleichzeitig Kritik punkte Einsieht bzw selber kritisiert.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. November 2009)

AION hat mir sehr geholfen...mehr lust auf WoW wieder zu bekommen als ich jemals hatte..man weiss erst wie gut etwas ist, wenn man nen reinfall gespielt hat...

endlich wieder quests bis zum umfallen, scharfe texturen und ne grafik die im gesamten stimmt und nicht nur "schöne charaktere, rest schrott" hat, schöne rießige welt, viele instanzen und viel loot, bg´s, schöne items, viele bosse zum legen, geschichten....ach was habe ich das alles in AION vermisst..mein WoW abo ist wieder reaktiviert! AION wird leider auch in 10 jahren nicht das niveau von WoW erreichen..zu wenig inhalt..zu wenig fasziniert und motiviert


----------



## wernerwalla (12. November 2009)

SUper!!!!!Das  ist  eine  Echte  Analyse   des  angeblichen  Problems,,,,   (Geflame  ohne  Ende)   (ich  will  Addons,,  Ich will mounts  ::warum droppt der Boss  mit  level  25  kein T10!!!!
KLasse,,
THx


----------



## balfor (12. November 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> AION hat mir sehr geholfen...mehr lust auf WoW wieder zu bekommen als ich jemals hatte..man weiss erst wie gut etwas ist, wenn man nen reinfall gespielt hat...
> 
> endlich wieder quests bis zum umfallen, scharfe texturen und ne grafik die im gesamten stimmt und nicht nur "schöne charaktere, rest schrott" hat, schöne rießige welt, viele instanzen und viel loot, bg´s, schöne items, viele bosse zum legen, geschichten....ach was habe ich das alles in AION vermisst..mein WoW abo ist wieder reaktiviert! AION wird leider auch in 10 jahren nicht das niveau von WoW erreichen..zu wenig inhalt..zu wenig fasziniert und motiviert



Hihihi, was hab ich gelacht........vor allem bei "scharfe Texturen" (nach dem 2. AddOn (WotLK) wenigstens erträglich) und bei "geschichten" (immer verworrener und ÜBERHAUPT nicht mehr stimmig). 
Super Entscheidung, ein dickes GZ von mir und viel Spasss bei WoW, dort wo noch stimmige Geschichten (jaja die Widersprüche und Verwurschtelungen lassen wir mal aussen vor) erzählt werden und schon hinterm nächtsen Baum "viel Loot" und "schöne Items" auf Leute wie Dich warten.


----------



## corak (12. November 2009)

Wieso lachst du bei scharfen Texturen? Wenn ein Objekt aus einem einzigen Polygon besteht mit 3 Kanten hat es definitiv sehr scharfe Kanten.

Aber schon witzig, wie die ganzen WoW Spieler jetzt hier aufschlagen und zeigen, dass die Vorurteile, die viele gegen diese Spieler haben, gar keine sind.


----------



## gerdmobach (12. November 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> AION hat mir sehr geholfen...mehr lust auf WoW wieder zu bekommen als ich jemals hatte..man weiss erst wie gut etwas ist, wenn man nen reinfall gespielt hat...
> 
> endlich wieder quests bis zum umfallen, scharfe texturen und ne grafik die im gesamten stimmt und nicht nur "schöne charaktere, rest schrott" hat, schöne rießige welt, viele instanzen und viel loot, bg´s, schöne items, viele bosse zum legen, geschichten....ach was habe ich das alles in AION vermisst..mein WoW abo ist wieder reaktiviert! AION wird leider auch in 10 jahren nicht das niveau von WoW erreichen..zu wenig inhalt..zu wenig fasziniert und motiviert



Bla bla bla blub ... wie WoW auf den Markt gekommen ist war der Spielinhalt auch nicht so wie man ihn heutzutage vorfindet.Viele Patches wurden aufgespielt zu viele Wünsche der User angenommen und umgesetzt.Und vieles war nicht gerade zum vorteil fürs Spiel.

Aion ist neu auf den Markt und wie jedes Game werden auch Patches den Spielumfang anheben.Ist alles ne frage der Zeit.Zudem ist Aion ganz anders als WoW und bringt daher auf seine eigene Art dem User seinen Spielspass.

Viel schlimmer ist es zu lesen wie manch ein WoW Junkie versucht andere Interessen von Spielern/inen für andere Spiele zu beeinflussen.

WoW ist Marktführer weil mehr Kunden ... okay das wars aber auch schon.
Und alles was neu auf den Markt kommt wird sich mit WoW / Blizzard messen müssen.
Nicht jeder zockt WoW und das ist auch gut so.

*Daher sind diese : Mein Game ist besser als dein Game Beiträge sowas von am Ar...*


----------



## balfor (12. November 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Wieso lachst du bei scharfen Texturen? Wenn ein Objekt aus einem einzigen Polygon besteht mit 3 Kanten hat es definitiv sehr scharfe Kanten.



HEHE, Made my Day^^


----------



## Neduras79 (12. November 2009)

Sicher gab es auch ne Zeit vor WOW, aber sicherlich würde es viele MMo´s heute nicht geben wenn WOW nicht so ein großer Erfolg geworden wäre...

Es hat halt Mmo´s massentauglich gemacht.

Ich würde mich selber auch zu den "Heuschrecken" zählen, weil ich mir gern neue MMo´s anschaue und in ne neue Welt eintauche.
Konstruktive Kritik ist ok, aber dieses runtermachen aus Frust finde ich auch schwach.
Soll jeder das spielen was ihm zusagt und Spaß bringt...

Naja und da wir im Aionforum sind:
Mir hat es keinen Spaß mehr gemacht. Zu flach und zuviel grind.
Und jetzt bitte kein.... stimmt nicht, weil es meine subjektive Meinung ist!

lg


----------



## Rygel (12. November 2009)

das formschön ausformulierte gejammer des TEs (der wohl das gejammer an sich bejammern soll ohne dabei jammerhaft oder jämmerlich wirken zu wollen) ändert wohl nicht viel daran dass, wenn ein produkt schwächen aufweist, es auch leute gibt die diese aussprechen. dass sich die anhänger des neuproduktes eben daran stören ist klar - aber nicht zu verhindern.
die heuschrecken sind ein gutes beispiel, nur dass sie ein unternehmen als potentielle kunden sehen würde. entweder man entwickelt eine spaßige honigstulle auf der alle kleben bleiben oder setzt ihnen n halbgare gurke vor und schaut dann dabei zu wie der schwarm zurückfliegt oder sich auf der nächsten gurke breit macht. in gewissem maße ist man als verantwortlicher dann in der zwickmühle ob man die kritiken beherzigen möchte um neue kunden zu gewinnen oder ob man sie ignoriert um die dagebliebenen zu halten. irgendwo in der mitte ist der weg. aber hier mit diesem geschwollenen worten zu versuchen die bestehenden und kommenden kritiker zum verstummen zu bringen wird sicher nicht (und niemals) funktionieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neduras79 (12. November 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> das formschön ausformulierte gejammer des TEs (der wohl das gejammer an sich bejammern soll ohne dabei jammerhaft oder jämmerlich wirken zu wollen) ändert wohl nicht viel daran dass, wenn ein produkt schwächen aufweist, es auch leute gibt die diese aussprechen. dass sich die anhänger des neuproduktes eben daran stören ist klar - aber nicht zu verhindern.
> die heuschrecken sind ein gutes beispiel, nur dass sie ein unternehmen als potentielle kunden sehen würde. entweder man entwickelt eine spaßige honigstulle auf der alle kleben bleiben oder setzt ihnen n halbgare gurke vor und schaut dann dabei zu wie der schwarm zurückfliegt oder sich auf der nächsten gurke breit macht. in gewissem maße ist man als verantwortlicher dann in der zwickmühle ob man die kritiken beherzigen möchte um neue kunden zu gewinnen oder ob man sie ignoriert um die dagebliebenen zu halten. irgendwo in der mitte ist der weg. aber hier mit diesem geschwollenen worten zu versuchen die bestehenden und kommenden kritiker zum verstummen zu bringen wird sicher nicht (und niemals) funktionieren.



und das ist auch gut so!
Sonst entstehen noch mehr Gurken und die Leute schlucken den Mist einfach!
Wer mit dem Produkt zufrieden ist braucht ja auch keine Kritikthreads lesen


----------



## corak (12. November 2009)

@Rygel
Klar kann jeder kritisieren. Ist hier ja auch schon öfter gesagt worden, dass das sogar ERWÜNSCHT ist. Ist ja ein Forum und so. Allerdings verwechseln viele einfach Weinen und strunzdumme Scheisshausparolen mit Kritik. Und dafür gibt es doch schon eine Sammelstelle. Das WoW Board. Dort können die Leute weinen und schreiben bis ihnen der Arm abfällt. Aber wenn sie sich in anderen Foren aufhalten dann sollten sie einfach darauf achten etwas mehr Inhalt in ihre Posts zu packen als:"Bäh, alles Scheisse hier. kkthxbye"

Ich kann in dem Eröffnungspost übrigens kein verstecktes Jammern finden. Viel eher schon die Resignation, dass sich die Lage nie ändern wird. Und wenn du dir so einen Post tatsächlich so zu Herzen nimmst, dann hast du entweder keinen Humor, oder bist ein WoW Fanboy wie er im Buche steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## balfor (12. November 2009)

@Ren-Alekz: Na das trifft mich aber sehr hart^^. Aber wenn Du wirklich denkst/siehst was Du schreibst sollteste mal zum Augenarzt. Weiss auch nicht von welcher "Grafik die im ganzen stimmt" Du schreibst. Fakt ist einfach das Blizzards Spiel eine Grafik hat die schon vor Fünf (in Worten, extra für Dich^^) nicht mehr up to Date war, daran ändern "verbesserte" Texturen und dazu gekommene Schatten auch nichts.

@Topic: Schön das die ganzen "Ich-hab-nicht-bekommen-was-ich-will-und-die-ganze-Welt-solls-wissen" Threads nur aus, qualitativ natürlich 100% hochwertiger, Kritik bestehen und nicht nur dazu da sind den AION Spielern in die Suppe zu spucken.....(was hab ich gelacht).......


----------



## corak (12. November 2009)

Klar ändern die was. Die Kanten sind viel schärfer in WoW Kacknoob.


----------



## balfor (12. November 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Klar ändern die was. Die Kanten sind viel schärfer in WoW Kacknoob.




Ach Sorry, das hatte ich vergessen......^^


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (12. November 2009)

grafik hat immer zwei seiten..

aoc als beispiel. top grafik aber sobald beim battlekeepkampf 48vs48 aufeinandertreffen und alle anfangen zu zaubern/kombos ausführen ruckelt es unglaublich und crasht aktuell zu 100%

aion. grafik ok meiner meinung nach aber sobald es zumindest bei uns auf dem sever zum burgenkampf geht drehste die grafik so weit runter das selbst doom -ja das alte!- mithalten kann. optional damit man nicht 5+ mal aus dem spiel fliegt per shift+f12 alle chars ausblenden. super man kämpft gegen rote namen :/

wow habe ich keine erfahrung im bereich massiv-pvp und ob es da solch grosse probleme gibt. habe wow net lange gespielt..

mir persönlich bringt es nichts die super grafik im spiel zu haben wenn ich solo irgendwo rumhüfe aber sobald es um den massivpvp endcontent geht die grafik ähnlich spielen mitte der 90iger stellen muss.
hoffe aion und auch aoc bekommen das noch irgendwann hin.


----------



## Rygel (12. November 2009)

... mal so nebenbei gefragt: wann gehört man denn zur gemeinen heuschrecken-gang? wenn man mind. zwei MMOs gespielt hat? denn dann wären HIER ja vermutlich 99% dieser frechen insektoiden unterewgs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! oder wenn man kritik übt ... oder man keine hören mag?

sind heuschrecken nicht auch bekannt dafür in kurzer zeit felder leer zu fressen und dann weiter zu fliegen? was für einem schwarm gehört man denn an wenn man in noch kürzerer zeit nur die hälfte des feldes probiert und dann halbsatt weiter zieht? und müsste sich der bauer dann sorgen machen oder sich freuen? freuen sich die anderen schrecken dass sie mehr zu beißen haben oder beschimpfen sie die die wegfliegen?


----------



## tsurugu (12. November 2009)

seeehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corak (12. November 2009)

Zur gemeinen Heuschreckengang gehören im Endeffekt alle, die jedes MMORPG, das herauskommt antesten. 

Allerdings gibt es einige Exemplare, die immer mal wieder zum Feld im ehemals gelobten Land zurückfliegen um denen, die noch dort geblieben sind, zu sagen wie blöd sie doch sind, dass sie hierbleiben und nicht mitkommen zum alten Feld.

So richtig verstehen kann man sie aber gar nicht weil es überall aus dem Feld ein ständiges Wehklagen gibt, von anderen Heuschrecken, die zwar genau wissen, dass ihnen die Gräser auf diesem Feld Magenschmerzen bereiten, aber trotzdem zu diesem Feld geflogen sind, weil sie nicht allein auf dem anderen zurückbleiben wollten. Und jetzt bleiben sie auch erstmal hier, schliesslich war der Weg zum neuen Feld lang und gleich zurückzufliegen kommt nicht in Frage. Aber weil die Bauchschmerzen allzu gross sind, können die unzufriedenen Tierchen nur noch unter grossen Schmerzen von den Gräsern essen und wie gross diese Schmerzen sind, dass kann und soll auch jeder hören. Vor allem die Heuschrecken denen es wirklich gut schmeckt. Ach wenn die doch auch so leiden müssten. 

Irgendwann haben die kleinen Heupferdchen mit dem Bauchweh einen Geistesblitz und hören einfach auf die Gräser zu essen, die sie nicht vertragen und sofort geht es ihnen besser und gegen den Hunger kann man ja was tun wenn man wieder zum alten Feld fliegt. Schmeckt zwar wie Hulle da, aber wenigstens geniesbar "KTHXBYE IHR NOOBS".

So gestärkt ist es natürlich grob fahrlässig die anderen im Unklaren darüber zu lassen wie schlecht doch die Gräser der neuen Wiese sind, die einige immer noch für das gelobte Land halten. Also machen sich einige wieder auf um den Rest vor der Gefahr zu warnen. Und so summt es und jammert es den ganzen Tag am neuen Feld. Die einen fliegen vollkommen selbstlos noch einmal einen letzten Rettungseinsatz zurück zum Feld, während ihnen andere mit schmerzverzerrtem Gesicht entgegenfliegen und ein Teil der Heuschrecken einfach die ganze Zeit im Feld hockt und einfach das tut was Heuschrecken am besten können - fressen.


----------



## Boccanegra (12. November 2009)

Viele der Kommentare hier bestärken mich in dem Glauben, es wäre das Lesen tatsächlich eine vom Aussterben bedrohte Kunst. Lesen ist mehr als nur das Gleiten der Augen von Buchstabe zu Buchstabe, von Wort zu Wort. Es beinhaltet auch die Verarbeitung des Gelesen, des Bemühens darum, das, was gelesen wurde, auch im Sinne des Schreibers zu verstehen.

Wer das Eingangsposting wirklich las (also auch suchte das Gelesene zu verstehen), konnte doch eindeutig lesen, dass es NICHT! um jene Spieler geht, die zuvor schon andere MMORPGs spielten und sich nun bei Aion einfinden. Fast jeder hier hat wohl zuvor schon Erfahrungen mit anderen MMORPGs gesammelt. Darum geht es dem TE, wie man seinem Beitrag entnehmen konnte, gar nicht. Was er anspricht, das ist die Tendenz einiger, des "Heuschreckenschwarms", vom allseits beliebten WOW zu anderen neu herausgekommenen MMORPGs weiterzuziehen. Und dort dann in vielen Postings ihr Leid zu klagen, es wären diese anderen MMORPGs aber so ganz und gar nicht wie WOW. Quel Surprise! Und was für ein Schock: andere MMORPGs spielen sich anders als WOW! Ja, dürfen die denn das? 

Dann werden Tag um Tag neue Threads eröffnet und lange Postings geschrieben mit dem im Kern immer gleichen Thema: dass nämlich Aion (oder LOTRO oder WAR) sich nicht so spielen wie WOW. Nach einiger Zeit zieht dieser Schwarm an Enttäuschten ab, kehrt für eine Weile zu WOW zurück, um sich beim Release des nächsten neuen MMORPGs dort  wieder einzufinden, um alsbald in dessen Foren wiederum wortreich zu beklagen, dass sich dieses neue MMORPG nicht wie WOW spiele usw. usf. ad infinitum. 

Darum geht es, um diese, na, sagen wir es mal freundlich, naiven Gemüter die wirklich meinen es müsse jedes neue MMORPG eine Art WOW sein in sozusagen anderem Gewand. Um dann, wenn diese Illusion rasch verfliegt, wütend in Threads und Postings das neue MMORPG zu schmähen, was es doch für ein Mist sei, bei WOW wäre dieses und jenes und überhaupt das Spiel insgesamt um so vieles besser. Diese Leuten werden immer enttäuscht werden. Ich vermute mal, dass selbst das neue MMORPG, das Blizzard gegenwärtig entwickelt, und das wohl irgendwann WOW ablösen soll, für diese Leute eine herbe Enttäuschung sein wird.


----------



## Lpax (12. November 2009)

Es ist völlig egal wie sich andere spiele zu wow spielen.

Es ist auch nicht so das man sagen könnte ``Ich will wow2 ´´

Aber man hat in wow eine menge geboten bekommen.
In neuen spielen sucht man den vergleich...aion z.b hat kein gutes quest system.
Sollte ein neues game mich nicht auch beschäftigen? in einer art und weise die mir spass macht?
Und sollte das neue game das ich grade anteste mir nicht gefallen ...warum darf ich anderen spielern nicht meine ansicht sagen im forum?
Ich für mein teil lese lieber was über ein game bevor ich 50Euro ausgebe.
Die ansicht die in lezter zeit so in foren umgeht das ist echt sehr low.
Wenn man ein game nicht in den himmel lobt ist es gleich geheule.

Die ansicht das solche themen die ein game beurteilen immer geheule ist...sehen meist nur die fans von diesem game so.
Mir kann auch jemand stundenlang im forum sagen wie doof doch wow ist...aber solange es mir spass macht ist mir doch wurst was andere davon halten.
Wow bietet immer wieder aufgewärmten content?...jup zumindest für die spieler die schon lange dabei sind.
Für alle anderen ist es eine nette beschäftigung.
Andere games sind nach 5 jahren dauerzocken wohl auch nicht mehr die wucht...zumindest für den einen spieler.


----------



## gorbszn (12. November 2009)

sicherlich gibt es solche leute, aber von einer heuschreckenplage zu sprechen ist übertrieben. als ob man jeden der kritik übt, direkt ansehen kann, dass er wow spieler ist
immer diese blöde schlussfolgerungen. was mich allgemein ankotzt: immer wird dieser beknackte wow-stereotyp herangezogen. von wegen EX-counterstrike spieler, verpickeltes kiddie, schreibt nur "omg" und "lol" etc, es geht nur um epics bla blupp...als gäbe es nur schwarz und weiss.
ich will die wow community nich in schutz nehmen, die is wirklich nich sehr toll, aber dieses "feindbild" ist lächerlich. vorallem wird das dann immer auf alle übertragen. kann mich noch dran errinern, dass ich in einem thread aion harsch kritisierte....direkt kamen von aion-fanboys antworten wie "geh doch zurück zu wow roxxorn" etc. dabei spiel ich gar kein wow mehr und sehe auch keinen grund WoW gegen irgendwas zu verteidigen.

fazit: idioten gibts überall. leider sind idioten immer die lautesten. und da die wow community so riesig ist gibt es quantitativ mehr schreihälse. da hilft nur sich ein dickes fell zuzulegen, ändern kann man daran nichts.


----------



## corak (12. November 2009)

WoW. Also das war wirklich der längste Satz den ich seit langem gesehen habe. Hier gehts aber nicht um den längsten Satz oder um mein game > dein game, sondern um ein Phänomen, das es seit WoW gibt. Deshalb fürchte ich du musst deine WoW Werbebrochüre wieder einpacken und bei jemand anderem vorbeischauen.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (12. November 2009)

Und das musst du jetzt hier ausdiskutieren? pass auf, dass der prozentanteil im Aion-Forum nicht zu hoch wirst, sonst bist du ein AION-Fanboy
Und leute die eh nichts neues ausprobieren ud dann im hirn schon denken, dass ist aber nicht wie..... und dann immer in anderen Foren rumflamen werden meistens meine besten Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corak (12. November 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> naja ich preise es auch an und stehe dazu, ich bin ein WoW fanboi wie es im buche steht. könnt ihr AION fans aber dasselbe von eueren spiel sagen? ich denke ihr könnt nichts weiter als einfach nur ständig stur die WoW fanbois zu verteufeln




Klar mach ich das mit den fanbois - nicht nur in WoW. In WoW ist es nur einfacher, weil dort der IQ insgesamt gesehen niedriger ist

@Xerkxes
Keine Entschuldigung nötig. Bisher war noch kein Post von dir ontopic. Wieso also mit alten Gewohnheiten brechen?


----------



## Roy1971 (12. November 2009)

Lpax schrieb:


> Es ist völlig egal wie sich andere spiele zu wow spielen.
> 
> Es ist auch nicht so das man sagen könnte ``Ich will wow2 ´´
> 
> ...


Sicherlich darf/soll in einem Forum auch kritisiert werden dürfen. Darum geht´s hier ja auch gar nicht. Vielmehr geht´s darum, das immer und immer wieder die gleichen Themen gewälzt werden und dann auch meist von den gleichen Usern. Es nervt nur noch, wenn man den 50 Threat zum Thema "Aion ist doof" lesen muss. Witzig sind dann die Themen die zwar anders heißen aber genau auf diese "Aion ist doof"-Schiene zielen. Oder warum werden hier so Fragen wie "soll ich eine Pause machen, weil mir bei Aion was fehlt" gestellt. Allein vom Sinn her, ganz wertefrei beurteilt, sind solche Threats sinnlos und die Diskussionen daraus immer wieder vorhersehbar. 

Kritik gut und schön aber dann auch sinnvoll verpackt.


----------



## balfor (12. November 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> zieh mal deine rosa brille ab und seh den tatsachen ins auge, WoW hat ne 100mal stimmigere grafik als AION ob "up to date" oder nicht machts nichts zu sache, aber ok wenns nur das wäre...aber bis lvl50 hin grinden und dann mit lvl50 noch mehr grinden..nein danke, viel spaß euch AION fans noch beim weitergrinden, ich queste und genieße dabei wieder die welt von WoW



Ach wie köstlich....wider Einer der die Vorgaben aus "Seinem" Spiel auf AION projeziert. Dadurch kommste auch auf so Aussagen wie: Auf lvl50 Grinden usw.
Schade das Jemand mit sooo wenig Ahnung vom Thema soooo viel Unwissenheit verbreitet......(geh doch am besten ins WoW Forum um dort Dein Spitzenwissen an den Mann zu bringen, sonst haste noch zuuu viele Beiträge hier im AION Forum und bist dadruch kein Fanboi mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Lol, ne rosa Brille müsste ich aufsetzten wenn ich immer noch WoW zocken wollte, aber ich lass Dir Deine Illusion.

Jo dann Queste Du mal weiter Deine ach so abwechslungsreichen Dailys oder immer wieder die selben Quests mit Deinem Twink (weils EndGame dadurch das alles so einfach ist schnell langweilig wird), und lass uns unseren Spass in AION.

Und im Übrigen: Ja ich kann über Aion sagen das es ein sehr spassiges, stimmiges und endlich mal , erfrischenderweise, nicht so einfaches Spiel ist.

MFG,
Balfor

P.S.: Musste kein Einziges Mal GRINDEN.......
P.P.S.: Hast überhaupt schon ein Einziges Mal Aion gespielt oder plapperst hier nur nach was Andere schon für Dich vorgekaut haben?


----------



## muerr (12. November 2009)

corak schrieb:


> @Muerr
> 
> falscher Thread?



Jau, sieht so aus...

Kann ja mal passieren...

gruss


----------



## Neduras79 (12. November 2009)

Erschreckend wie hier über die WOW- Spieler hergezogen wird indem man sich auf die selbe Stufe stellt!
In jedem 2ten Post WOW-Fanboy, Geh WOW spielen usw...

Alles das was die Leute an WOW Spielern bemängeln.

und zum thema "ich musste noch nie grinden"...
Ist Ansichtssache.

Glaub der Thread wird bald geschlossen!?!?!


----------



## Feuerwirbel (12. November 2009)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Glaub der Thread wird bald geschlossen!?!?!


na da sind wir gleicher Meinung ...


----------



## corak (12. November 2009)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Glaub der Thread wird bald geschlossen!?!?!




Der Grossteil hat ihn sowieso nicht verstanden und nur als Dillerecke benutzt, so wie der Spezi da oben. Was spielt er? WoW. Wie überraschend :/


----------



## De Gaudi (12. November 2009)

Bin auch ex-wowler,aber ich verspreche euch ich werde keine Heuschrecke....ganz ehrlich!




> Was spielt er? WoW. Wie überraschend :/



Ich danke...


----------



## schu (12. November 2009)

ich würde ma sagen /vote for Close 

der Thread fängt an unterstes niveu zu werden und noch an alle aionler wenn euch euer game so gut gefällt warum seid ihr dann hier und spielt nicht???????

Naja bin ma wieder auf Kromede und entziehe mich dem gelaber hier



Bye 

/vote for close


----------



## Feuerwirbel (12. November 2009)

Ich tu mir das hier immer in den reg pausen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corak (12. November 2009)

schu schrieb:


> und noch an alle aionler wenn euch euer game so gut gefällt warum seid ihr dann hier und spielt nicht???????



Ich kann beides


----------



## schu (12. November 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Ich kann beides




Ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## balfor (12. November 2009)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Erschreckend wie hier über die WOW- Spieler hergezogen wird indem man sich auf die selbe Stufe stellt!
> In jedem 2ten Post WOW-Fanboy, Geh WOW spielen usw...
> 
> Alles das was die Leute an WOW Spielern bemängeln.
> ...



Hm...zumindest zu meinem Post kann ich sagen, das ich bisher nur Leute als "Fanboi" bezeichnet habe, die sich ausdrücklich dazu bekannt haben. Ausserdem habe ich Ihm geraten sein WoW-Wissen auch im richtigen Forum an den Mann zu bringen, da es in diesem Forum eigentlich niemanden interessiert was auf WoW zutrifft..

Jo grinden ist wohl Ansichtssache, ich definiere es für mich so: Wann immer ich ohne Auftrag und bestimmten Loot Mobs verprügle nur um EXP zu bekommen, dann Grinde ich. Dies war bei Aion bisher noch nicht der Fall, also kann ich sagen, dass ich noch nie grinden musste.


----------



## De Gaudi (12. November 2009)

> und noch an alle aionler wenn euch euer game so gut gefällt warum seid ihr dann hier und spielt nicht???????




Wartung vom Pc und dabei kann ich nicht zocken.


----------



## schu (12. November 2009)

De schrieb:


> Wartung vom Pc und dabei kann ich nicht zocken.




Was is denn an deinem pc???

Aion fürs handy mussts geben gelle ;-)      XD


----------



## De Gaudi (12. November 2009)

> Was is denn an deinem pc???



Verschmorter Usb-Kabel...sitze grad am Laptop.(Nein da hab ich Aion nicht drauf,der ist eig. für Arbeit gedacht.


----------



## De Gaudi (12. November 2009)

> oh ja du bist echt ein geistreicher diskussionspartner..komm mal klar in deiner gummibärenwelt oO
> 
> ein faboi kann es auch ganz gut begründen warum ihm das spiel so gut gefällt...du AION fans ignorieren einfach jeglichen missstand des spiels und tun so als ob es denen nichts ausmacht monatelang zu grinden bis man endlich max lvl ist um danach weiter dasselbe zu tun und die lieblos gestaltete welt und performence schwierigkeiten im mass pvp wo jeder zweite rausfliegt und durch die gegend laggt ist natürlich auch kein thema




Aion hat macken,ja aber nur dagegen zu flamen weil man sich an wow gewöhnt hatte und dann mehr tun muss.......(Alter schätze ich auf 13-15)



Edit sagt,ich dachte schon einer hätte gepostet.Jetzt isses n Doppelpost. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schu (12. November 2009)

De schrieb:


> Verschmorter Usb-Kabel...sitze grad am Laptop.(Nein da hab ich Aion nicht drauf,der ist eig. für Arbeit gedacht.



Aber nur eigentlich oder?

Naja ich hoffe hast ihn bald back (nur wennde elyos bist wennde asmo bist kann der pc ruhig noch da bleiben) ;-)


----------



## De Gaudi (12. November 2009)

> Aber nur eigentlich oder?
> 
> Naja ich hoffe hast ihn bald back (nur wennde elyos bist wennde asmo bist kann der pc ruhig noch da bleiben) ;-)



Was der Chef nicht weiss macht ihn nicht heiss(Vor allem er Wow spielt und alle machen lässt was sie wollen).

Und nein,ich bin nicht zu den Pöhsen Asmos gegangen


----------



## schu (12. November 2009)

De schrieb:


> Was der Chef nicht weiss macht ihn nicht heiss(Vor allem er Wow spielt und alle machen lässt was sie wollen).
> 
> Und nein,ich bin nicht zu den Pöhsen Asmos gegangen



Irgendwie mag ich dich (weil de elyos bist)


----------



## Renegade123 (12. November 2009)

Wunderbares Topic zersetzt von Trollen. Finde ich schade, denn du sprichst ein Thema an, das eigentlich viel Diskussion bietet. Ich persöhnlich, versuche mir dieses Verhalten durch die heutige Marktwirtschaft uzu erklären. Immerhin wird uns immerzu in Medien bewiesen, dass in kürzester Zeit, das neue Bessere (z.B. bei Handy sehr extrem, wie ich finde) erscheinen muss. Die Menschen haben sich an diese Gegebenheit gewöhnt und angepasst. Da ist es für mich nicht verwunderlich, das dieses Verhalten auch auf MMO's übertragen wird. Es ist eine komplett ungewohnte Situation, das es ein Produkt gibt, welches sich solange behaupten kann wie WoW. Es verwirrt die Menschen, das es nicht abgelöst wird und es auch eine Koexistenz gibt.
Ich muss auch sagen, das ich solches Verhalten, wie "hyping" nur im Internet wieder finde. Im Bekanntenkreis wird zwar mal das eine oder andere Spiel angepriesen, aber meist beruht das auf eigene Spielerfahrung oder durch genug Argumente um die Spieltiefe darzulegen. Im Internet ist das wohl nicht so, und Thesen bekommen keine Argumente und Beispiele sind nicht Existent. Warum auch? Immerhin wird einem ja sofort bei Fragen Google vor's Gesicht geklatscht.


----------



## Seydo (12. November 2009)

Im übrigen halt ich den ganzen thread für sinnlos.

Es ist das Typische Spieler X Beschwert sich über SPieler Y die sein spiel nicht mögen und nicht mögen und das offen sagen woran spieler X sich wieder gekränkt fühlt weil er an seinem spiel keine kritik wahrhaben will.

Wenn ich zb in einem anderen thead nur zustimme das ich es gefühlt so empfinde das Asmos momentan in Abyss mehr aktiv sind und ich dann von der seite von einem Aion spieler Provoziert und als dieser heuschreckenschwarm hingestellt werde (warscheinlich durch diesen thread zu dem verhalten noch angestachelt da er sich ja jetzt im recht sieht da alles was nicht Aion mag automatisch heuscreckenschwarm ist, sein hauptargument) obwohl ich AIon noch spiele und WoW eben schon seit ner ewigkeit nicht spiele, dann sollte man sich überlegen ob es allgemein Intelligent ist auf der Basis des Momentanen spiels zu diskutieren bzw ob es nicht villeicht nen eindeutiges zeichen ist wenn spieler immer wieder zum selben spiel zu rück kehren.

Und einer Diskusion hilft es weder über andere herzuziehen, auf der Basis des momentanen spiels zu diskutieren.

Im übirgen find ich es nicht sehr Human mitmenschen als "heuschrecken" zu betiteln


----------



## schu (12. November 2009)

Renegade123 schrieb:


> Wunderbares Topic zersetzt von Trollen. Finde ich schade, denn du sprichst ein Thema an, das eigentlich viel Diskussion bietet. Ich persöhnlich, versuche mir dieses Verhalten durch die heutige Marktwirtschaft uzu erklären. Immerhin wird uns immerzu in Medien bewiesen, dass in kürzester Zeit, das neue Bessere (z.B. bei Handy sehr extrem, wie ich finde) erscheinen muss. Die Menschen haben sich an diese Gegebenheit gewöhnt und angepasst. Da ist es für mich nicht verwunderlich, das dieses Verhalten auch auf MMO's übertragen wird. Es ist eine komplett ungewohnte Situation, das es ein Produkt gibt, welches sich solange behaupten kann wie WoW. Es verwirrt die Menschen, das es nicht abgelöst wird und es auch eine Koexistenz gibt.
> Ich muss auch sagen, das ich solches Verhalten, wie "hyping" nur im Internet wieder finde. Im Bekanntenkreis wird zwar mal das eine oder andere Spiel angepriesen, aber meist beruht das auf eigene Spielerfahrung oder durch genug Argumente um die Spieltiefe darzulegen. Im Internet ist das wohl nicht so, und Thesen bekommen keine Argumente und Beispiele sind nicht Existent. Warum auch? Immerhin wird einem ja sofort bei Fragen Google vor's Gesicht geklatscht.



Da muss ich dir zustimmen mit der marktwirtschaft aber stell dir mal vor es wäre nicht so jeder mensch kauft sich ca pro jahr en neues handy so wie ich das bei den kiddys mitbekomme wenn dem nichtso währe womit würden dann die ganzen steuern bezahlt und so ist es auch mit WoW oder Aion.

Aion hatte sehr schnell 400.000 exemplare ich glaub in deutschland verkauft und nun rechne davon ma die steuern aus also hat die Heuschreckenplage doch einen funken was vom positivem oder naja steuer entlastung bekommen wir dadurch zwar nit aber trotdem is immerhin genug geld was durch handys MMO ´s verdient wird.

Also ihr "heuschrecken kauft und schiebt dem Staat alles innen Ar.....   (ihr wisst schon da wos relativ Dunkel ist ne.


----------



## muerr (12. November 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wieso sollt ich euch in ruhe lassen? istn forum, ich kann hier meine meinung kundtun wie ich gerade lustisch bin, leb damit oder geh weitergriden anstatt hier ein haufen "nichts" zu posten ;D



Entschuldige bitte, aber was genau ist denn deine Meinung ?

Das WoW das absolute Superspiel ist, und Aion genau das Gegenteil ?

Im Grunde sind deine Postings recht sinnfrei, außer vieleicht, das du die WoW Grafik besser findest als die von AION.Das ist ja auch dein gutes Recht.

Das beim AION nur gegrindet wird würde ich auch so nicht sagen, wie lang sagst du hast du AION gespielt ?


----------



## Seydo (12. November 2009)

muerr schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, aber was genau ist denn deine Meinung ?
> 
> Das WoW das absolute Superspiel ist, und Aion genau das Gegenteil ?
> 
> ...



bis level 41 meinte er, und ab level 25 muss ich ihn da übrigens zustimmen, im moment ist es nicht mehr als extremes gegrinde, nicht weil es keine quest gibt, sondern weil die kaum exp geben.

Andersrum muss man sagen, das Hat sich mit dem nächsten patch erst mal erledigt da die quest exp angepasst werden.


----------



## Sarahlena (12. November 2009)

Ja lobt ihn nur....
Vielleicht weil er sich so toll ausdrückt?
Weil er hier jeden das Gefühl vermittelt ja ich bin wie du..... oder mcöhte es sein....
Dabei macht er ganau das selbe wie diese "Flamer"...
Nur Schmückt er es dementsprechend anders aus... und stellst sich in die andere Ecke die jedoch auch ihre Schatten wirft....

Allein die Tatsache das man sich dazu äußern muss reicht für mich als Begründung aus, warum ich dich auf die selbige Stufe stelle...
JA ich oute mich und JA ich bin eine Heuschrecke in einen Spiel in dem man so tut als ob...
Aber ist Zivilisation an sich nicht nur ein Spiel in dem man so tut als ob?

Und JA ich suche nach einen Game was mir alles bietet...
Oder kaufst du dir die erst beste Milch und sagst BAH ich will keine andere Milch mehr, obwohl man dir sagt das es viel gesündere zu einen viel günstigeren Preis gibt? Sogar mit Omega Fett säuren und son Schruz?

Und das die Leute ihre Meinung Kund tun ist ihr gutes Recht, denn Fortschritt entsteht nur da wo Widerspruch ist...
Gäbe es keine Querschläger würdest du warscheinlich immernoch probieren mit Steinen Feuer zu machen...

In diesen Sinen denkt immer daran....

*Ein Baum spendet selbst seinen Holzfäller Schatten*


----------



## lichtkrieger1971 (12. November 2009)

den besten thread den ich bis jetzt gelesen haben. alle preisen mmos hoch bevor das spiel da ist. dann spielen alle wow spieler (bewußt gewählt) das jeweilige spiel und meckern bloß noch rum wie scheiß das spiel ist. und warum: das spiel hat ja keine addons,man kann ja nicht in 2 tagen höchstlevel sein,bei den spiel muß man ja mehr als 3 knöpfe drücken und so weiter und so weiter. wow spieler sind gewohnheitstiere geworden und wenn ein anderes spiel rauskommt was nicht wie wow ist,meckern sie rum und gehn wieder zurück. das ist billiges alibi in meinen augen.

mfg


----------



## Seydo (12. November 2009)

Interessant zu sehen wie sich allgemein Menschen wegen einen Computerspiel gegenseitig jedes mal so extrem in die haare kriegen können...


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. November 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn mehr Ahnung? Deine Posts zeigen das Gegenteil.



ahhhja...dann geh doch mal etwas genauer auf deine aussage ein pls


----------



## corak (12. November 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ahhhja...dann geh doch mal etwas genauer auf deine aussage ein pls




nur mal als Beispiel..
-Wenn sich jemand über das "Grinden" mit Max level in Aion (ich nehme an, du meinst damit die PvP Items) beschwert und dann WoW anpreist, wo er genau das gleiche macht, dann ist das einfach naiv
-irgendwo hattest du was zu deinem Kantor und dem enormen Schaden, den du machst geschrieben, obwohl der Kantor im Vergleich zu den anderen Klassen mit steigenedem Level gerade in dem Bereich ab 40 immer weiter zurückfällt. Und da kannst du dich auch auf den Kopf stellen und versuchen es schön zu reden, an der Spielmechanik kommst auch du nicht vorbei

Aber egal. Viel Spass in WoW und dann natürlich auch im nächsten WoW Killer.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. November 2009)

corak schrieb:


> nur mal als Beispiel..
> -Wenn sich jemand über das "Grinden" mit Max level in Aion (ich nehme an, du meinst damit die PvP Items) beschwert und dann WoW anpreist, wo er genau das gleiche macht, dann ist das einfach naiv
> -irgendwo hattest du was zu deinem Kantor und dem enormen Schaden, den du machst geschrieben, obwohl der Kantor im Vergleich zu den anderen Klassen mit steigenedem Level gerade in dem Bereich ab 40 immer weiter zurückfällt. Und da kannst du dich auch auf den Kopf stellen und versuchen es schön zu reden, an der Spielmechanik kommst auch du nicht vorbei
> 
> Aber egal. Viel Spass in WoW und dann natürlich auch im nächsten WoW Killer.



post pls den beitrag wo ich mit dem kantor nen enormen schaden mache..oder meinste das wo ich geschrieben habe, ich mache den mehr dmg als die meisten anderen auf den server? dann deute mal den post richtig damit du den kapierst, ein kleiner tippt: wieviele spieler sind denn in meinem lvl bereich?

und es ist viel naiver zu glauben, dass das grinden in WoW genau das gleiche ist wie in AION..ich und auch die meisten anderen in meinem lvl bereich, standen meist tagelang an einem grindspot und machten nichts anderes als monsterkloppen, quests? fehlanzeige, die haste alle gemacht und dabei hat sich dein ep balken vermutlich nur nen centimeter weit bewegt... wenn du dann lvl50 erreich hast, dann darfst du für jegliches abyss eq weiterhin stupide monster kloppen und abyss punkte grinden...vorallem dann fängt das grinden erst richtig an..das macht so ziemlich null fun...da farme ich lieber ehrenpunkte in nem pvp bg oder jage in instanzen irgendwelchen epixxen hinterher..das macht immernoch tausend mal mehr spaß als in irgendeinem grindspot zu sitzen und stundenlang halb afk zu grinden um irgendwann mal nen ordentliches eq zu bekommen, du kannst aber auch die deava quest machen..wenn du weisst wie die abläuft dann vergeht dir aber auch da das lachen

dark poeta oder stahlharke als instanz? ich sag nur "stahlharke und ihre setteil quests" du musst 30-40 mal in die instanz rein, die übrigens wenn du sie komplett machen willst locker 5 stunden dauern kann um 50 flaschen oder sonstwas zu sammeln für nen setteil, danach geht das spielchen nochmal von vorne los für das nächste setteil..klar epixxe werden in AION nicht verschenkt..du musst sie dir mit immer wieder selben stupiden tätigkeiten erarbeiten die schlicht keinen spaß machen...klar in WoW muss man auch farmen, aber auf eine art die besser rüberkommt als in AION soviel ist sicher

um mal mehr klar zu machen wie die aion entwickler ticken..du musst 5 charaktere hochgespielt haben für ein 30er deava set..wems spaß macht


----------



## Feuerwirbel (12. November 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> failed...ich habe AION bis 45 gespielt und bin dir monatelang vorraus..ich weiss schon wovon ich rede, AION ist einfach nur ein krasser grinder und mit lvl50 darfste schön weitergrinden..du grindest einfach nur das ganze verdammte spiel lang



Mag ja sein, dass du bis 45 ahnung hast, das denk ich auch aber von 50 wirst du dann ja enorm viel Ahnung haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ist doch klar dass man "grinden" mussw fürs PvP ist gegnerische Spieler töten jetzt auch grinden?


----------



## muerr (12. November 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ...da farme ich lieber ehrenpunkte in nem pvp oder jage in instanzen irgendwelchen epixxen hinterher..



Na ja, viel mehr hat WoW ja auch nicht mehr zu bieten, als irgendwelchen Epics hinterher zu jagen und das eigene Recount mit anderen zu vergleichen.

Stumpfes Inzen abfarmen ist halt auch nicht besser als an irgendeinem Farmspot zu stehen.

Irgendwie habe ich aber das Gefühl das das Ganze hier eh ne sinnlose Diskussion ist, man kann halt  nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen....


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. November 2009)

muerr schrieb:


> Na ja, viel mehr hat WoW ja auch nicht mehr zu bieten, als irgendwelchen Epics hinterher zu jagen und das eigene Recount mit anderen zu vergleichen.
> 
> Stumpfes Inzen abfarmen ist halt auch nicht besser als an irgendeinem Farmspot zu stehen.
> 
> Irgendwie habe ich aber das Gefühl das das Ganze hier eh ne sinnlose Diskussion ist, man kann halt  nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen....



aha und was genau hat da AION mehr zu bieten?

und wenn es für dich keinen unterschied zwischen instanzen und "farmspot" gibt..dann bist du in AION ja genau richtig


----------



## Sarahlena (12. November 2009)

Sarahlena schrieb:


> Ja lobt ihn nur....
> Vielleicht weil er sich so toll ausdrückt?
> Weil er hier jeden das Gefühl vermittelt ja ich bin wie du..... oder mcöhte es sein....
> Dabei macht er ganau das selbe wie diese "Flamer"...
> ...



Den kann ich nur zustimmen....


----------



## muerr (12. November 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> aha und was genau hat da AION mehr zu bieten?
> 
> und wenn es für dich keinen unterschied zwischen instanzen und "farmspot" gibt..dann bist du in AION ja genau richtig



Lol, ich habe genug WoW  Inzen  abgefarmt, wie gesagt, für mich ist da kein Unterschied.
Bisher habe ich beim Aion noch keine Farmspots benötigt, ich bin aber auch erst lvl 29.

Ich möchte hier auch niemanden überzeugen, ich habe es ja schon woanders geschrieben, Aion ist ein schönes Spiel um sich WoW abzugewöhnen.

Gibt ja noch hunderte andere Spiele, die man sich mal ansehen kann.

Einige WoW Fans sind mir halt ein wenig zu dogmatisch....das ist alles.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dogma

Falls du nicht weißt, wovon die Rede ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schu (12. November 2009)

Ihr streitet euch nun seid wievielen stunden?

Ich denke solangsam is mal genug.

Also nochmals /Vote for Close.


----------



## Zeakros (12. November 2009)

> Einige WoW Fans sind mir halt ein wenig zu dogmatisch....das ist alles.



Das ist wie die Sache mit dem Playstation-Controller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Imo war AoC bisher dem "WOW Feeling" am nächsten und hatte auch gute Dinge, dies bei WOW nur über addon gab. 
Leider hat Funcom den Gedanken nicht zuende gedacht und damals den Start gründlich versaut...so eine Chance bekommen die nie wieder.
Bei AoC hats mich 5 Monate gehalten, bis die (damaligen) Defizite einfach zu doll hervortraten.
Bei WAR warens nur die ersten 4 Wochen. Es punktete unheimlich auf der Erzählschiene, aber das Balancing war eine Katastrophe und die "Schläuche" auch keine wirkliche open world.
AION...tja, ich überlegte noch nen Monat zu verlängern, aber es wollte mich einfach nicht packen. Vielleicht hab ich auch schon zu viel dererlei gesehen und es braucht dementsprechend mehr, damit sich bei mir der "aaaah...ooooh" Faktor einstellt. 

Star Trek und Star Wars.....tja, die Universen sprechen eine breite Öffentlichkeit an und ich denke, es werden noch mehr "Heuschrecken" drüber herfallen, als über Aion.


----------



## corak (12. November 2009)

@Ren

Der Unterschied zwischen einem Spiel wie WoW und Aion ist eigentlich nur, dass du in einem 100% PvE Spiel viele kleine Anreize hast, die du schnell erreichen kannst und immer ein Ziel fast greifen kannst, und deswegen dieser Drang aufkommt weiterzumachen und ja schon soviel geschafft zu haben. Und das wird ganz banal über schnöde Items gesteuert, die dir als Karotten immer vor der nase hängen. In Aion hast du nur wenige von diesen Karotten. Der Aufwand ist in beiden Spielen aber ähnlich. Subjektiv macht dir das eine vielleicht mehr Spass aber deshalb ist es keine allgemein gültige Regel.

Ich war 2 Jahre lang in EQ2, das eigentlich ein 100% Klon von WoW ist (oder umgekehrt. Beide Spiele haben ja fleissig voneinander geklaut) in einer HC Raid Gilde, mit 5-7 Raidtagen in der Woche. Der Content jeder neuen Expansion wurde so schnell wie möglich durchgehechelt, weil man ja so elite war. Der 2. beste Raid des Servers hat die ersten Instanzen etwa durchgehabt, wenn wir den kompletten Content (Instanzen+world statics) schon clear hatten, also so ungefähr 5-7 Monate vor der nächsten Expansion. Und was blieb dann übrig? Farmen. Die immer gleichen Mobs am Fliessband hauen für Loot. Weil es gab ja immer noch ein item, das mehr crit oder mehr double attack oder einen besseren Proc hatte. Wenn alle Skripte bekannt sind, dann ist PvE Raiden Grinden in seiner reinsten Form bis man kotzt.

Ich brauche keine Karotten mehr in Form von irgendwelchen Items, die man mir vor die Nase hängt. Nie mehr. Das reicht für 2 Leben übertrieben gesagt. Wenn du also sagst, ab 50 geht das grinden los. Für mich ist es dann zu Ende. Wieso sollte es dann anfangen? Ich hab Aion angefangen wegen PvP und das will ich spielen. Das ist der einzige Grund für mich überhaupt 50 zu werden und dann wars das für mich auch mit grinden.

Die PvP Sets interessieren mich eigentlich gar nicht. Sicher sind die besser als die anderen Items, die man bekommen kann, aber sie sind nicht notwendig um PvP zu betreiben, weil die Unterschiede zu anderen Sachen u.a. Crafter Gear nicht so extrem sind wie zum Beispiel in EQ2 oder WoW.

Und selbst wenn man dann das komplette Set hat - was ist dann? Man hat sich also abgestrampelt und in Windeseile das komplette Set zusammen. Wenn dieses Set die einzige Motivation ist für dich um PvP zu machen, was machst du denn dann? Muss dann ein neues Addon her? Nichts gegen dich, aber dieses höher schneller weiter ist ein exklusives PvE Spieler Problem. Und ich sage das, weil ich früher ja genauso war.

Mir reicht es mittlerweile wenn das PvP System vernünftig implementiert ist. Wenn es einen Grund gibt PvP zu machen. PvP einen Einfluss auf die Spielwelt hat und es keine blödsinnigen Einschränkungen gibt wie zum Beispiel in AoC (Wachen/Mordpunkte) oder WAR (Einteilung in Lvelbereiche).

Meinen Spass ziehe ich nicht aus irgendwelchen DPS Schwanzvergleichs oder Gear Posings am besten an belebten Plätzen sondern einfach dadurch, dass ich besser sein will als die anderen, und zwar deutlich besser. Und PvP gibt mir die beste Möglichkeit genau das zu tun.

Wenn also für dich Aion nur aus Grinden besteht und du damit der antrainierten Item Hatz von Diablo, EQ, WoW etc. weiter folgst, dann wird das Spiel für dich mit 50 bestimmt ein übler Grind. Aber das ist deine persönliche Sicht der Dinge und deswegen nicht allgemeingültig (Dogma s.o).

Mich interessiert das ganze nicht. Die Items werden mit der Zeit eh kommen. Und bis es soweit ist nehm ich dann Andere, Vergleichbare. Ich will PvP spielen das vernünftig funktioniert. Da hat Aion im Moment ein Problem mit einigen Rechnersystemen, aber das wars auch schon was mich jetzt grossartig stören würde. Achja das Grinden bis 50 ist ätzend. Aber das solo questen in EQ2 und AoC hat mich genauso angewidert.

Kannst du dir da so ungefähr vorstellen welchen Stellenwert das 30er Daeva Set für mich hat?


----------



## flogo (12. November 2009)

..ja...toller Tread... AION is aber trotzdem Sau-öde.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. November 2009)

@corak..schonmal guild wars probiert..wär ein PERFEKTES spiel für dich..pvp pur und null itemhatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder DotA..ich habe auch manchmal lust auf solch sachen wie du sie mir beschrieben hast, aber die kriege ich halt wonders in viel besserer qualität her als aion es mir bieten kann (GW/DoTA)

und die karotte vor der nase stört mich nicht, im gegenteil..immerhin spiel ich ein mmo. ich mag das, ich will ein in sich stimmiges spiel was nicht nur optisch beeindruckt, sondern auch inhaltlich gewaltig ist, womit ich nicht nur monate sondern jahre verbringen kann ohne den spaß daran zu verlieren und AION schafft es bei mir mit sicherheit nicht.auch das grundlegende element von aion "PvP" ist mir zu wenig..war bei fast allen festungsraids dabei von anfang an und so toll ist das ganze jetzt nicht...schon garnicht wenn ständig der halbe raid ausm spiel fliegt..das einzige was sehr interessant ist, sind die ausflüge durch die risse aber die bringen keinen spielerischen vorteil..spaß für zwischendurch..naja..ich will vor "glaubwürdigen" herausforderungen stehen die mich bei erfolg belohnen und mit "glaubwürdig" meine ich, dass ich dafür was können muss..also in WoW sowas wie raidinstanzen für PvE und wertungskämpfe in arenen für PvP und keine monatelange farmerei in irgendeinen grindspot für ein besseres item um besser im pvp darzustehen..abgesehen davon gefällt mir das ganze design schlicht nicht..es sieht einfach alles so billig aus..vorallem der abyss ist mal eine totale designkatastrophe..klar es soll alles kaputt aussehen, aber doch nicht grottenscheiße oO


btw. sowas wie EQ hab ich garnicht erst angefasst, da spiel ich ja lieber ´n paar gute offline games..zu den zeiten waren mir mmo´s zu mager und spielersich eine katastrophe..erst mit GW und WoW habe ich mich für das genre begeistern können weil die qualität einfach gestimmt hat, danach ging es leider wieder abwärts..bevor ich mir ständig alles schönrede zocke lieber etwas, was einfach nur begeistert und mir nen immensen spaß bringt..alles andere wird weggeworfen..außer der 41er epic waffen quest hat mir in AION garnichts richtig spaß gemacht..richtig langweilig wurds zwar auch erst später aber das ist ja nicht sinn der sache meine zeit mit dingen zu vergeuden, die irgendwie so lala sind


----------



## Thug (13. November 2009)

Heuschrecken braucht die Spielgemeinde, sonst würds in Zukunft überhaupt keine guten Spiele mehr geben!
Einfach mal das Hirn einschalten bevor man sich die Mühe macht so einen langen Text zu verfassen. 

Was wäre zum Beispiel wenn es keine sogenannten Heuschrecken geben würde?
Etliche Millionen von Dollar die der Publisher nicht erhalten würde, wo wäre da noch der Anreiz überhaupt was zu programmieren,
wenn ja doch nur die eingefleischten Hardcore-Fans des Spiels es überhaupt kaufen? Die kann man doch an einer Hand fast abzählen...


----------



## Sinmurder (13. November 2009)

...wirklich nice zu lesen hier, wie sich die Mädels gegenseitig anzicken, köstlich. Für Nichts, köstlich. 

Kann es sein das die Mehrheit hier erst mit WoW angefangen hatte MMO's für sich zu entdecken, so nach Diablo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? Köstlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG


----------



## Keula1 (13. November 2009)

*Achtung unparteiische Meinung:*

Wenn ich mir so als Call of Duty und Heroes of Newerth Spieler den Thread hier so durchlese, habe ich den Eindruck, dass WoW-Hater kein Stück sachlicher posten als die Pro-WoW Fraktion :-)

Back to Topic:
Ich lese recht aktiv in allen Foren und muss feststellen, dass die von dir angesprochenen "kotz"-threads knapp gefolgt sind von mich regen "Kotz"-Threads auf.


----------



## Alucaard (13. November 2009)

Der Eingangspost ist zwar sehr schön zu lesen ist aber auch nicht mehr als mimimi und die diversen anderen Threads.
Jedes MMO muss sich nunmal am Marktführenden Orientieren denn das tun auch die Spieler so und nicht anders geht es seit dem es Spiele überhaupt gibt.

Und wenn ein Spiel richtig gut ist dann wird WoW auch nicht gegen anstinken können denn das hat auch mehr als genug Probleme bzw. kann sich von anderen Games auch ne Scheibe abschneiden aber im Großen und Ganzen ist es halt das non plus ultra.

Bei den aufgezählten Spielen würd mich mal gern interressiern wieviele denn der TE oder auch die anderen Nasen hier überhaupt mal angezockt haben denn sehr viele könnens ja wohl nicht sein.
Mir fehlt in der Sammlung noch Aion und wer LC und diverse andere andere Asia MMO´s gezockt hat kann davon eigentlich auch getrost die Finger lassen.

Also zusammenfassend ja es gibt diverse WoW Spieler die auch was neues Probiern und das ist auch gut so denn so kriegen neue Spiele überhaupt ne Chance das diese nur in Vereinzelten Punkten ebenbürtig oder besser sind als der Marktführer sollte man wohl nicht den Spielern anlasten die dann genau darauf hinweisen sondern den Entwicklern die den Markt verpennt haben.


----------



## Neduras79 (13. November 2009)

corak schrieb:


> @Ren
> 
> Der Unterschied zwischen einem Spiel wie WoW und Aion ist eigentlich nur, dass du in einem 100% PvE Spiel viele kleine Anreize hast, die du schnell erreichen kannst und immer ein Ziel fast greifen kannst, und deswegen dieser Drang aufkommt weiterzumachen und ja schon soviel geschafft zu haben. Und das wird ganz banal über schnöde Items gesteuert, die dir als Karotten immer vor der nase hängen. In Aion hast du nur wenige von diesen Karotten. Der Aufwand ist in beiden Spielen aber ähnlich. Subjektiv macht dir das eine vielleicht mehr Spass aber deshalb ist es keine allgemein gültige Regel.
> 
> ...



Das fand ich bis jetzt in dem Thread den besten Post!
So sollte es auch sein...

Spielen (PVP) des Spaßes wegen, aber irgendwann geht halt auch da mal die Luft aus!
Fand das RVR/BG System von WAR bis jetzt in MMo´s am besten!
Leider war das System nicht zuende gedacht und die Performance schlecht...

Aber man spielt halt Mmos nicht allein und drum werden nie alle unter einen Hut passen.
Jeder braucht halt nen anderen Anreiz zum spielen.
Die einen ein Powerragner T325 Set, die anderen ihren DPS Schwanzmeter und wieder andere halt Story, schöne Grafik und Inis...
Früher zu Classic WOW Zeiten war ich auch eher bei den Powerrangern, aber jetzt will ich einfach nur ruhig Questen, die Story mitbekommen und bissl PVP/BG machen.

Drum ist AION auch nix für mich! Da sind die Wege zum Ziel für nen Casualgamer zu lang.... in meinen Augen!


----------



## corak (13. November 2009)

Alucaard schrieb:


> Der Eingangspost ist zwar sehr schön zu lesen ist aber auch nicht mehr als mimimi und die diversen anderen Threads.
> Jedes MMO muss sich nunmal am Marktführenden Orientieren denn das tun auch die Spieler so und nicht anders geht es seit dem es Spiele überhaupt gibt.
> 
> Und wenn ein Spiel richtig gut ist dann wird WoW auch nicht gegen anstinken können denn das hat auch mehr als genug Probleme bzw. kann sich von anderen Games auch ne Scheibe abschneiden aber im Großen und Ganzen ist es halt das non plus ultra.
> ...



Das ist der mit Abstand undurchdachteste und schlechteste Post im ganzen Thread


----------



## Boccanegra (13. November 2009)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Fand das RVR/BG System von WAR bis jetzt in MMo´s am besten!
> Leider war das System nicht zuende gedacht und die Performance schlecht...


Die Performance ist seit dem letzten Patch sehr viel besser geworden. Anscheinend haben sie in ihrem Code einen Fehler gefunden der die Performance so runterdrückte. Der wurde rausgebügelt und jetzt läuft es tatsächlich spürbar besser.  



Neduras79 schrieb:


> Aber man spielt halt Mmos nicht allein und drum werden nie alle unter einen Hut passen.
> Jeder braucht halt nen anderen Anreiz zum spielen.


So ist es. Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Darum gibt es auch "das beste MMORPG" nicht. Ein Fan von LOTRO, der Wert auf RP legt, schöne Grafik, stimmige Umgebung etc., wird sicher niemals Aion oder WOW oder WAR als besser erachten. Ein Hardcore-WOW-Raider wiederum wird mit LOTRO nicht viel anfangen können. Das beste MMORPG, das ist, das mir gerad am meisten Spaß macht. Ein objektiv Bestes gibt es nicht.


----------



## corak (13. November 2009)

Thug schrieb:


> Heuschrecken braucht die Spielgemeinde, sonst würds in Zukunft überhaupt keine guten Spiele mehr geben!
> Einfach mal das Hirn einschalten bevor man sich die Mühe macht so einen langen Text zu verfassen.
> 
> Was wäre zum Beispiel wenn es keine sogenannten Heuschrecken geben würde?
> ...



Früher hat es auch geklappt, gelle?

Ich zitiere dich mal an dieser Stelle.. einfach mal das Hirn einschalten


----------



## Neduras79 (13. November 2009)

Hat es definitv...

Aber bissal steckt schon ne Wahrheit drin. Sicher gäbe es etliche neue Spiele nicht wenn nicht DAOC/WOW (ich nehm jetzt mal 2 Beispiele:-) aufgezeigt hätten was für ein großer zahlfreudiger Markt dahinter steckt.

Leider wissen das die Publisher und pressen dann spiele auf den Markt die nur halb durch sind wie AOC.
Hätte ein so geniales Spiel werden können wenn es nur mehr Zeit gehabt hätte.
Die ersten 20 LV waren genial...

Wobei sich sicher schon etliches getan hat!?!?!

LG

p.s.
Ein Lotro mit 2 Parteien und gutem PVP... dann hätte ich mein bestes MMo! :-)
Ohne Feinde fehlt mir halt doch der Anreiz


----------



## corak (13. November 2009)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Hat es definitv...
> 
> Aber bissal steckt schon ne Wahrheit drin. Sicher gäbe es etliche neue Spiele nicht wenn nicht DAOC/WOW (ich nehm jetzt mal 2 Beispiele:-) aufgezeigt hätten was für ein großer zahlfreudiger Markt dahinter steckt.



Dann hätte es auch viel weniger Rohrkrepierer gegeben. AoC, WAR,.. achja kennt jemand noch D&L?


----------



## Pringel (13. November 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Liebe Aion Spieler
> 
> Seit einigen Jahren gibt es ganze Schwärme umherziehender Unzufriedener, die in regelmässigen Abständen in neue MMOs einfallen, um dort ihre Erfüllung zu suchen. Ich spreche hier ganz gezielt die vielen WoW Spieler an, welche angeödet und rastlos nach einer Ersatzbefriedigung suchen, aber weit davon entfernt sind sich geistig und spieltechnisch des Schneegestöbers zu entledigen. Nebenbei zugestanden, das ein kleinerer Teil aus anderen Gefilden diesem Schwarm folgt.
> 
> ...




DICKES /SIGN

besser gehts ned!!!!


----------



## mickey68 (13. November 2009)

Ich finde es gerade zu herrlich wie sich die Spieler verschiedener Spiele gegenseitig versuchen runter zu ziehen.

Ehemalige Spieler von WoW die es nicht mehr spielen, finden das alle Nochwow´ler kein Hirn haben, unterdurchschnittlichen IQ, Kacknoobs oder was weiss ich sind.
Wow´ler finden das sie die größten sind und alle anderen Spiele scheiße sind, an WoW nicht herankommen.

In WoW Foren spammen Aion Spieler, wie lächerlich doch WoW ist, und man sich von Blizzard nur verarschen lässt.

In Aion Foren spammen WoW Spieler wie schlecht doch Aion im Verhältnis zum übermächtigen WoW ist.

Und dieser Thread umfasst jetzt wenigstens alle die meinen dem anderen Spiel attestieren müssen wie doof sie doch sind dieses Spiel zu spielen.

Merkt ihr eigentlich noch wie krank ihr seid?

Jeder spielt das was ihm gefällt, Kritk soll geübt werden, da nie alles perfekt sein wird, aber mit der Kritik kann keiner mehr umgehen, weil sie sich leider nur noch darauf bezieht, was andere Spiele anders machen.

WoW ist ein geiles Spiel für die die es spielen, die keine Lust mehr haben, sollten aufhören und gut ist.
Aion ist ein geiles Spiel auch für die die es spielen, und die die keine Lust mehr haben, werden auch damit aufhören.

Das Heuschreckenverhalten Spiele anzutesten und sich darüber dann auszukotzen werdet ihr nicht mehr ändern, liegt aber weniger an WoW, sondern eher daran, das MMO´s heute oft gespielt werden, und irgendwelche Deppen dann meinen sie müssten die entsprechenden Foren damit zu spammen.

Aber auch diese Leute machen nur einen kleinen Prozentsatz aus, nur durch die Menge der Spieler fällt dieses eben mehr auf, aber Aion Spieler haben sicherlich nicht mehr IQ als WoW´ler, oder umgekehrt.


----------



## corak (13. November 2009)

mickey68 schrieb:


> Das Heuschreckenverhalten Spiele anzutesten und sich darüber dann auszukotzen werdet ihr nicht mehr ändern, liegt aber weniger an WoW, sondern eher daran, das MMO´s heute oft gespielt werden, und irgendwelche Deppen dann meinen sie müssten die entsprechenden Foren damit zu spammen.




Ähm.. da besteht aber ein direkter Zusammenhang


----------



## Enyalios (13. November 2009)

Alucaard schrieb:


> Der Eingangspost ist zwar sehr schön zu lesen ist aber auch nicht mehr als mimimi und die diversen anderen Threads.
> Jedes MMO muss sich nunmal am Marktführenden Orientieren denn das tun auch die Spieler so und nicht anders geht es seit dem es Spiele überhaupt gibt.



Finde ich etwas kurzsichtig diese Ansicht.

Lamborghini muss sich auch nicht mit dem VW Golf messen lassen nur weil dieser öfters verkauft wurde.


----------



## Zeakros (13. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Finde ich etwas kurzsichtig diese Ansicht.
> 
> Lamborghini muss sich auch nicht mit dem VW Golf messen lassen nur weil dieser öfters verkauft wurde.




Nun kostet ein Lambo auch locker das 10 fache eines Golf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wenn Aion der Lambo der MMOs ist, möchte ich den Golf lieber nicht sehen ^^

Kurzsichtig ist hier allein die Ansicht, einfach alles auf WOW zu beziehen.


----------



## Enyalios (13. November 2009)

Zeakros schrieb:


> Nun kostet ein Lambo auch locker das 10 fache eines Golf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, du darfst auch gern den Lamborghini gegen einen billigen SUV ersetzen. Ich wählte nur den Lambo als Beispiel weil den die meisten kennen und wissen das dieser nicht oft verkauft wird.

Ich wollte darauf hinaus das es auch Nischenmärkte gibt die gut besucht sind und die Leute damit zufrieden sind. Nische trifft natürlich nicht wirklich auf AION zu, aber ich weiss grad ned wie ich das anders formulieren soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belwár (13. November 2009)

Ist auf alle Fälle wirklich gut zu lesen. 

und inhaltlich doch nur eine weitere "Bild" Kolomne.

Den einzigen Grund, den es zu beklagen gäbe, dass durch die vielen brachliegenden und gelöschten Accounts, die Rassen Balance auf den Servern nachhaltig verschoben wurde. Bzw der ein oder andere Server unterbesetzt ist. Gibt nicht mehr zu Beklagen, nach der "Heuschrecken Plage" .

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass das eingetreten was viele AION Spieler insgeheim nicht wahr haben wollten. AION ist kein WOW Nachfolger und dementsprechend nur eins unter vielen MMOs. Nach der anfänglichen Euphorie, kommt doch wiedermal die große Ernüchterung. Und den ein oder anderen Hinterbliebenen wird es uU. traurig gestimmt haben, dass man sich nach der Einführungsphase erstmal hinter WOW eingegliedert hat. Und trotz des gutem Spielkonzept wird man im gleichem Atemzug wie AoC und War genannt. Zu Unrecht wie ich finde.

Und es sich auch nicht die vielgescholltenen WOW Spieler, sondern "Single Game" Spieler, die hinter jedem MMO eine feste Story erwarten, die den Spieler durchs gesamte Spiel zieht. Ein MMO bei dem, man sich am Wochenende an den PC setzen kann und dennoch auf Augenhöhe mit dem 24h Zocker ist. Das gibt es aber nicht!

Ich zähle mich auch zu den Casual Gamer dazu, die immer gerne auch neue Spiele ausprobiert. Wovon soll denn die Spiele Industrie leben, wenn man nur ein einziges spiel zuhause hat. 

Deshalb der  "Heuschrecken Schwarm" zieht nicht erst seit WOW duch die verschieden Foren. Den gibt es bereits seit anbeginn der Computerspiele.


----------



## corak (13. November 2009)

Das stimmt so nicht ganz.
Es gab zwar auch schon vor WoW das Game Hopping und auch die Vorfreude auf den nächsten Messias inklusive seitenlangen Diskussionen, was in dem neuen Spiel auf jeden Fall enthalten sein müsste und was nicht und auch die enttäuschten Posts nach dem Release mit der oftmaligen Erkenntnis, dass die geheime Entwicklerversion ohne Bugs wohl leider nur eine Lüge war, aber die Diskussionsart war eine vollkommen andere. Die Leute, die zum Beispiel von EQ kamen waren entsetzt beim Release von EQ2 und in der Zeit haben die Spieler, die es gequittet haben auch in den Foren geschrieben wieso und weshalb sie EQ2 schlecht finden.
Aber die Posts waren begründet und es gab nicht diese verbitterten Dauerposts mit dem ewig gleichen Inhalt "Bäh, das Spiel suckt hart. Wer es immer noch spielt ist ein Loser irl"
Und es wurde auch nicht jahrelang immer wieder Spiel A mit Spiel B verglichen.

Und was für mich den grössten Unterschied ausmacht ist ganz simpel, dass man damals Foren lesen konnte ohne Gefahr zu laufen nachhaltlich zu verdummen, weil die Poster generell eher wussten wovon sie eigentlich sprechen und sich auch deutlich ausdrücken konnten.
Heutzutage hast du die einen Poster, die sich als die Verfechter der Casuals sehen und die andere Seite, die sich selber als HC Zocker betrachten es aber eigentlich gar nicht sind. Diese werfen dann in den Threads munter mit Schlamm aufeinander, ignorieren dabei jedes Argument und schreiben meistens selber so furchtbaren Käse, dass es kaum zu ertragen ist.

Und dieses Phenomen und gerade auch die Einstellung: "Ich habe 50 euro für das Game bezahlt, deswegen habe ich ein RECHT, mich zu beschweren" gab es VOR WoW nicht.
Da gab es auch Schlammschlachten und Flamewars aber man hatte weniger das Gefühl, dass mit jeder Zeile, die man liest, ein Stückchen Gehirn abstirbt.

Geh doch beispielsweise mal diesen Thread durch und schau dir mal an wer hier alles einen Rage Post geschrieben hat. Es sind alles verbitterte Ex-WoW Spieler und deswegen hat der TE prinzipiell recht mit dem was er sagt.

Mir ist persönlich egal, ob Aion jetzt ein Nischenspiel wird oder nicht. Ich brauch auch keine hohen Wertungen aus Zeitschriften für mein aktuelles Lieblingsspiel und diskutiere dann seitenlang ob jetzt 82% nicht 2% zu wenig sind. Wenn es mir Spass macht und genug andere Spieler da sind, reicht mir das völlig und wenn ich dann keine Lust habe es zu spielen, dann höre ich eben auf ohne den Drang zu verspüren andere zu missionieren.


----------



## La Saint (13. November 2009)

Es geht doch nichts über ein heiles Weltbild. 

Wenn man weiß, wer die Bösen sind, dann hat der Tag Struktur (Volker Pispers).

Der TE macht in seinem zugegebenermaßen unterhaltsam geschriebenen Post leider den gleichen Fehler, den er den von ihm kreierten "Heuschrecken" vorwirft. Er vergleicht Äpfel mit Birnen.

Sicherlich wird es die von Unruhe getriebenen heimatlosen WoWler geben, die einen neuen Heiligen Gral suchen. Aber nicht jede Kritik an einem Spiel basiert auf Enttäuschung. Das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen subjektiver und objektiver Kritik. Was ich dem TE vorwerfe ist, das er ziemlich polemisch pauschaliert.

Nehmen wir mal AoC. Einfach, um von Aion wegzukommen und nicht wieder einen Flamewar zu starten. In AoC, diesem in Software gegossenen Stück Industriemüll,  sind die Heuschrecken ja angeblich auch eingefallen. In AoC fraß das Postsystem Items (einer von hunderten Bugs). Verschickte man ein wertvolles Item per Post, dann war die Chance nicht schlecht, dass das Item nie ankam. Ein Support existierte nicht. Auch keine Gamemaster, die man hätte kontaktieren können. Nichts brachte dieses Item jemals wieder zurück. Man konnte nur eine Mail an einen Funcom-Servicebot schicken und sich die vorgefertigte Standardantwort an die Wand nageln.

Wenn jetzt ein Spieler im Forum zaghaft den Finger hob und meinte, das wäre doof und in WoW würde das nicht passieren, dann wurde ihm folgendes mitgeteilt:

1) man könne nicht das gerade releaste AoC mit dem alten WoW vergleichen. (Fanboi 1)
2) Funcom wird das schon richten. Irgendwann. (Fanboi 2)
3) wenn ihm das nicht paßt, könne er ja jederzeit nach WoW zurückkehren. (Fanboi 3)
4) sein Thread würde wegen (aus dem Finger gesaugter Grund) jetzt geschlossen (Waldgeist, Forenmoderator)

War dieser Spieler jetzt eine Heuschrecke?

cu
Lasaint.

PS: Fanboi ist schon richtig geschrieben. Es handelt sich dabei um eine in Foren übliche subtile Beleidigung, die von den Angesprochenen durchaus verstanden wird. ( "i" wie in Idiot, nicht "y" wie in "Yes, Sir").


----------



## Zeroeight (13. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schön geschrieben, mehr davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corak (13. November 2009)

La schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt ein Spieler im Forum zaghaft den Finger hob und meinte, das wäre doof und in WoW würde das nicht passieren, dann wurde ihm folgendes mitgeteilt:
> 
> 1) man könne nicht das gerade releaste AoC mit dem alten WoW vergleichen. (Fanboi 1)
> 2) Funcom wird das schon richten. Irgendwann. (Fanboi 2)
> ...



Ob er eine Heuschrecke ist, lass ich mal dahingestellt. Aber wenn sein Argument ist: "Das ist doof und in WoW ist das nicht so." Dann hat er allen Spot verdient, den er bekommen hat. Genau diese unnachahmlich dünnen Heulthreads und Posts, deren einziges Argument ist: "In WoW ist das aber nicht so.", sind eine geistige Bankrotterklärung.

Entweder hat jemand was zu sagen oder nicht. Und gerade bei AoC kann ich dir Lyrik und epische Threads schreiben wieso AoC unter die Top Fails des Jahrzehnts einzuordnen ist. Und ich brauche für kein einziges Argument ein anderes Spiel hernehmen, weil dann mein Argument nämlich gar keins mehr ist, sondern nur meine persönliche Vorliebe.

Ich habe vor AoC auch immer geglaubt, dass die Sachen, die ich über die WoW Com gehört hatte, blosse Vorurteile sind, und dann habe ich AoC zu Release gesspielt.. und alle Vorurteile waren gar keine sondern es war die nackte Wahrheit. Und so Glanzleistungen der Postkunst wie du sie oben in deinem Beispiel aus dem AoC Forum angesprochen hattest sind mit ein Grund weshalb die WoW Com so einen schlechten Ruf hat und allgemein als wenig intelligent gilt.


----------



## Thoriumobi (13. November 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Liebe Aion Spieler
> 
> Seit einigen Jahren gibt es ganze Schwärme umherziehender Unzufriedener, die in regelmässigen Abständen in neue MMOs einfallen, um dort ihre Erfüllung zu suchen. Ich spreche hier ganz gezielt die vielen WoW Spieler an, welche angeödet und rastlos nach einer Ersatzbefriedigung suchen, aber weit davon entfernt sind sich geistig und spieltechnisch des Schneegestöbers zu entledigen. Nebenbei zugestanden, das ein kleinerer Teil aus anderen Gefilden diesem Schwarm folgt.
> 
> ...



Jau, die die ganzen WoW Spieler sind voll doof und so, weil sie merken, dass die gehypten WoW-Killer Spiele alle Flops sind auf mittlere Sicht. Böse Spieler! ^^


----------



## La Saint (13. November 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Ich habe vor AoC auch immer geglaubt, dass die Sachen, die ich über die WoW Com gehört hatte, blosse Vorurteile sind, und dann habe ich AoC zu Release gesspielt.. und alle Vorurteile waren gar keine sondern es war die nackte Wahrheit. Und so Glanzleistungen der Postkunst wie du sie oben in deinem Beispiel aus dem AoC Forum angesprochen hattest sind mit ein Grund weshalb die WoW Com so einen schlechten Ruf hat und allgemein als wenig intelligent gilt.


Möglicherweise hast du nicht ganz verstanden, worauf ich hinaus wollte.

Es ist gibt in meinen Augen legitime Kritik. Und zwar immer dann, wenn es sich um einen objektiven Sachverhalt handelt. Ein Item-fressendes Postsystem in einem Spiel, das Handel und Kommunikation als wesentliche Spielelemente enthält, ist ein absolut schwerer Bug. Ein "no go" Etwas, das nie, nicht, niemals in so einem Spiel auftauchen darf, wenn es nur halbwegs ernst genommen werden will

Dieser spezielle Post ist mir eigentlich deswegen in Erinnerung geblieben, weil hier jemand verzweifelt nach Hilfe suchte und nicht nur von der AoC-Community, sondern von Funcom selbst, vertreten durch seinen Forenmoderator, auf schäbigste abgebügelt wurde. Das fand ich ziemlich makaber.

Stell dir doch einfach mal vor jemand kauft ein Auto - und es hat kein Lenkrad. Zurückgeben geht nicht und es existiert auch kein Kundendienst. Wenn der jetzt im Herstellerforum darauf aufmerksam machst, um Hilfe fragt und dabei sagt, bei Porsche passiert sowas aber nicht, würdest du das auch als "Glanzleistung der Postkunst" und als "wenig intelligent" bezeichnen? Und ihm empfehlen nach Porsche zurückzugehen?

cu
Lasaint


----------



## corak (13. November 2009)

Diese ganzen Auto Beispiele sind mir auch noch mit Grauen vom AoC Board bekannt und sind immer so schlecht, dass ich mir die gar nicht durchlese.

Ich habe deinen Post schon verstanden. Hast du meinen auch verstanden? Es geht nicht darum, dass die Kritik nicht angebracht war. Klar gab es die ganzen Fanbois mit ihren "Jedes MMORPG hat am Anfang Probleme" und "Wenn es euch nicht gefällt dann geht doch wieder" oder mein persönliches Highlight "Die Miesmacher sind im Forum nur deswegen in der Überzahl, weil diejenigen, denen das Spiel Spass macht, ingame sind und das Spiel spielen." Ich glaube ich habe in dieser Zeit allein wegen dieser Fanbois 2 Forenbans bekommen.

Wenn aber jemand ankommt und seine Beschwerde einfach nur darauf stützt, dass es in WoW anders ist oder funktioniert oder w/e, dann ist das einfach fail, weil das kein Argument ist. Kein Mensch hat Lust jeden Tag diesen Quark zu lesen: "Wieso ist das denn hier so? In WoW ist das aber viel besser", "Das ist so mies hier. In WoW ist das ..."

Dann soll er sagen, wieso es schlecht ist und nicht wie es in WoW ist. Das ist einfach vollkommen wurst.


----------



## Thug (13. November 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Früher hat es auch geklappt, gelle?
> 
> Ich zitiere dich mal an dieser Stelle.. einfach mal das Hirn einschalten



Hmm, was hat früher auch geklappt?  Das gute Spiele rauskommen ohne dass wirklich Geld dafür ausgegeben wurde?
Das Leute wie Du noch mehr als einen ganzen Satz auf die Reihe bekommen?
Was genau willst Du jetzt von mir? Weiss auch nicht warum Du dich angesprochen fühlst, wäre toll wenn Du das mal genauer
erläuterst bevor Du Dir erlaubst mich zu zitieren.


----------



## corak (13. November 2009)

Thug schrieb:


> Hmm, was hat früher auch geklappt? Das gute Spiele rauskommen ohne dass wirklich Geld dafür ausgegeben wurde?
> Das Leute wie Du noch mehr als einen ganzen Satz auf die Reihe bekommen?
> Was genau willst Du jetzt von mir? Weiss auch nicht warum Du dich angesprochen fühlst, wäre toll wenn Du das mal genauer
> erläuterst bevor Du Dir erlaubst mich zu zitieren.



Teuer heisst nicht gleich gut. Die ganzen Abklatsch Titel von C&C Mitte der 90er waren kotzlangweilig und haben sich alle nur mittelmässig verkauft. Aber jeder Hersteller hatte nur die Verkaufszahlen von Westwood im Auge und hat dann fleissig Klone produziert, die zwar zum Teil sehr teuer waren aber nur mässig erfolgreich. Die Spiele, die zwischendurch immer sehr erfolgreich waren und gleichzeitig vergleichsweise billig in den Produktionskosten waren u.a. Spiele von Bullfrog und Peter Molynieux. 

Im Bereich MMORPGs gab es EQ und UO, die nicht auf irgendwelche Spieler gesetzt haben, die ihre Spiele am Anfang kaufen und dann schnellstmöglich wieder abstossen, Hautpsache die Anfangsgewinne stimmen. Diese Spiele haben den Herstellern durch die langjährigen Abonnements Geld eingebracht.

Wer ein kreatives und motivierendes Spielkonzept herausbringt wird meiner Meinung nach auch heute noch erfolgreich Spiele, auch Online Spiele absetzen und auch Spieler langfristig halten können und ist deswegen auf einen Anfangshype gar nicht angewiesen. Und das was die Spieler langfristig hält ist die Idee für das Spieldesign und die kostet am allerwenigsten.


----------



## mickey68 (13. November 2009)

Sorry Corak ,
aber ich versteh dich ehrlich gesagt nicht!
Wenn jemand vorher WoW gespielt hat, und nun AoC antestet, und dieser Postbug auftaucht, dann ist es doch total legitim es mit WoW zu vergleichen, das macht es doch einfach verständlicher.
Wo ist der Unterschied, wenn er sagt:"oh man, das Postsystem in AoC geht ja mal garnicht, da verschwinden Items, und man bekommt sie nicht wieder", oder ob er sagt:"oh man, das Postsystem in AoC geht ja mal garnicht, das verschwinden Items und ich bekomm sie weder von einem Gamemaster oder ähnlichen wie in WoW zurück".
Er bezieht sich eben auf WoW, weil er es vorher mal gespielt hat, und vergleicht es damit in diesem Fall, was absolut legitim und auch ok ist, so können sich doch eher welche eine Meinung bilden, da WoW nunmal oft gezockt wurde.
Langsam aber sicher habe ich bei dir das Gefühl du leidest unter einem WoW Verfolgungswahn, egal was dich stört, die Wow´ler sind schuld.

Und damit unterscheidest du dich nicht allzu sehr von denen die du hier immer wieder kritisierst.


----------



## corak (14. November 2009)

Nachdem du Tonnen von Heulthreads die alle mit "...wie in WoW" gelesen oder durchgeklickt hast, dann verstehst du das vielleicht. Ja, man kann es sicherlich so schreiben, aber irgendwann kann man dieses dumme Geweine, und das war es bei AoC wirklich einfach nicht mehr ertragen und reagiert dann auf alles was mit "...wie in WoW" aufhört nur noch allergisch.
Wie gesagt, ich habe vor AoC geglaubt, die Sprüche über die WoW Com wären alle übertrieben, aber die Leute haben wirklich so einen dermassen dümmlichen Sondermüll produziert, dass man nur noch mit offenem Mund da gesessen hat und mit dem Kopf schütteln konnte.
Die meisten Vergleiche waren Heulen auf allerunterstem Niveau und irgendwann ging es jedem der das Board da gelesen hat nur noch auf den Sack. Deswegen auch die Reaktionen, die zum Teil auch von Fanbois kamen aber meist einfach von genervten Spielern, die es einfach nicht mehr ertragen konnten.

Mit dem Verfolgungswahn hast du recht. Das Schlimme ist, meine Ängste werden mir immer wieder bestätigt, was das Ganze zusätzlich verschlimmert.


----------



## mickey68 (14. November 2009)

Ich selber spiele nun seid 3 Jahren LotR, und sehe mich hier mal ein wenig als neutraler Beobachter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich finde ja eher das Wow auf der einen Seite genauso wie z.B. von dir dauernd irgendwie niedergemacht wird, als auch die WoW Spieler die ihr Spiel für das einzig wahre halten und alles andere Scheisse finden, oft total unbegründet.

Aber ihr unterscheidet euch eigentlich kaum, weder vom IQ noch vom Niveau.


----------



## Sin (14. November 2009)

Wie kannst du seit 3 Jahren Lotro spielen, wenn es erst seit 2 Jahren auf dem Markt ist? Oo


----------



## corak (14. November 2009)

@Mickey
Den zweiten Satz hab ich mir jetzt mehrmals durchgelesen und nicht verstanden. Liegt aber vielleicht auch an meinem niedrigen IQ, keine Ahnung..


----------



## St1ck1e (14. November 2009)

Cool....

Ich musste gerade an den Film Hackers denken wo die beiden FBI Typen im Auto sitzen und der Eine dem Anderen dieses Hackermanifest vorliest. Der dem es vorgelesen wird rafft garnichts und kann damit nichts anfangen.

So mag es sicherlich dem ein oder anderen hier auch gehen.

Ich für meinen Teil muss sagen, dass in diesem Text unglaubliche Wahrheiten stecken und ich hier auf Buffed noch nie einen so unterhaltsamen und guten Text gelesen habe. Du solltest dir mal Gedanken machen ein Buch zu schreiben. Ganz im Ernst ich würds kaufen....

Echt cool und alle Daumen hoch^^


----------



## ZAM (14. November 2009)

40x Mist gelöscht. Beherrscht Euch bitte und toleriert die Meinungen der anderen ohne in KINDERGARTENGEFLAME, also gegenseitigen Angriffen der Marke "SELBER!!!" zu versinken - sonst gibts den Gratisflug mit der Kickban-Airline. Danke. :-)


----------



## Berghammer71 (14. November 2009)

LoL Zam - das Thema ist auch MMO allgemein, sollte erst garnicht in AION stehen, da es nicht spezifisch genug ist.

@Topic

umherwandere Menschen gibt es immer, warum auch nicht.

0/10 Punkte für einen Thread den man in jeden neuen MMO-Forum aufmachen könnte.

Gefrustete Käufer hab ich auch keinen gesehen, alle happy nur bei AOC fiel mir plötzliche Spielerleere, Frust auf, bei WoW oder Hdro als Beispiel wieder nicht. Typischer Flame ON Thread.


----------



## Sarantoz (14. November 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> LoL Zam - das Thema ist auch MMO allgemein, sollte erst garnicht in AION stehen, da es nicht spezifisch genug ist.
> 
> @Topic
> 
> ...


Da stimme ich dir zu, wir sitzen doch alle im selben boot, jeder hier spielt ein mmo, also wieso muss man sich hier gegenseitig fertig machen. Wow ist nunmal das mmo womit ein meisten angefangen haben und daher berechtigt es mit anderen zu vergleichen. Nur sollte man dann eben sich auch auf das neue spiel einlassen können. Ich für mein teil finde, dass du nicht besser bist als die ganzen leute die du hier beleidigst, wieso scherst du alle über einen kamm, es gibt auch wow spieler die vernünpftig sind, zwar nicht viele aber immerhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich finde es immer lustig zu lesen wie sich leute hier fertig machen nach dem motto "wir sind besser als ihr ". Das zählt für alle und zeugt nicht gerade von geistiger reife auf beiden seiten


----------



## evalux (14. November 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Liebe Aion Spieler
> 
> Seit einigen Jahren gibt es ganze Schwärme umherziehender Unzufriedener, die in regelmässigen Abständen in neue MMOs einfallen, um dort ihre Erfüllung zu suchen. Ich spreche hier ganz gezielt die vielen WoW Spieler an, welche angeödet und rastlos nach einer Ersatzbefriedigung suchen, aber weit davon entfernt sind sich geistig und spieltechnisch des Schneegestöbers zu entledigen. Nebenbei zugestanden, das ein kleinerer Teil aus anderen Gefilden diesem Schwarm folgt.
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist so. Aber was wäre die Alternative ? So tun als ob es WoW nie gegeben hätte ? Ein gutes MMO muss so einen Schwarm abkönnen.

Du kannst da noch so viel jammern darüber, dass die Leute in Foren abfrusten, statt einfach ihr Spiel zu spielen und uns in Ruhe zu lassen, letztendlich machen sie doch das, was sie wollen und "tun müssen". Sowas muss man aussitzen.


----------



## Berghammer71 (14. November 2009)

Sarantoz schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu, wir sitzen doch alle im selben boot, jeder hier spielt ein mmo, also wieso muss man sich hier gegenseitig fertig machen. Wow ist nunmal das mmo womit ein meisten angefangen haben und daher berechtigt es mit anderen zu vergleichen. Nur sollte man dann eben sich auch auf das neue spiel einlassen können. Ich für mein teil finde, dass du nicht besser bist als die ganzen leute die du hier beleidigst, wieso scherst du alle über einen kamm, es gibt auch wow spieler die vernünpftig sind, zwar nicht viele aber immerhin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke für die Zustimmung, aber ehrlich gesagt könnten hier auch verschiedene Fußballclubs stehen.. es geht
halt immer bissl rund wenn mehre Meinungen auf einandertreffen (vor allem die sogenannter Fans).

*
Ich für mein teil finde, dass du nicht besser bist als die ganzen leute die du hier beleidigst*

Ich habe gar keinen beleidigt, um beim Fußballclub, den Thread und deiner Argumentation zu bleiben - deiner Meinung nach könnte jeder unkontrolliert ins Fußballstadion weil es ja auch einen vernünftigen Teil von Leuten gibt, wünschenswert aber halt ebend nicht realsierbar. Das bezog sich mehr auf Zam und ob man das nicht global überdenken könnte, zb. eine Verwarnung für jeden der auch den versteckten Hinweis oder Namen eines MMOs im nicht dazugehörigen Forum verwendet.

Nur eines liest der kluge Betrachter schnell aus diesen Threads raus, die Leute die hier posten sind oftmals gelangweilt oder gefrustet von einen MMO.

Mein Aion, WoW, Warhammeraccount liegt auf Eis aus Zeitgründen - sonst wäre ich wie ca 90 Prozent aller AIONler gefesselt im Spiel unterwegs.

Und klar, wenn ein neues MMORG kommt schau ich es mir an - je nach Interesse kaufe ich das Original oder warte ab, wie ein Großteil anderer Spieler halt auch. Warum auch nicht, für mich macht der Thread zu einem technisch, und brillanten MMORPG gar kein Sinn, ev. vergrault dieser bewußt oder unbewußt interessierte Spieler die über kurz oder lang, spätestens mit einer Testversion selbst das Spiel anzuschauen um sich dann selbst ein Bild von allem zu machen.

WoW ist für mich kein Vergleich, es ist brillant aber kam schon mit angeblich veralteter Grafik daher, das stimmte auch zum Teil. Als die Massen dann nur wenig später wenige Pixelmeter vor Stormwind verharrten, vor Orgrimmar Massenschlachten begannen - da passte jeden die Grafik auf mal. Mir nicht, alle paar levelmeter simple Gebietsübergänge von Duskwood zum Redbrigdegebirge usw. in AION ist das endlich mal wieder stimmig.

Vorher kann ich mal etwas von DAOC beschreiben, eine riesenwelt mit sanften Übergängen, alleine in tiefsten Wäldern stehen die einen so groß wie Azeroth vorkamen mit einen kalten Schauer im Rücken ob der Pixel im Nebel sich gleich überstarker Feind oder freundlicher Mitspieler entpuppen könnte - relativ levelunabhängig gegeneinander oder miteinader in tiefsten finsteren Höhlen herumtreiben dessen Größe ich auf Stormwind schätze.

WoW hatte da die etwas zeitgemässere Grafik gegenüber Daoc, den guten Ruf der Qualität und Cheater waren zu der Zeit auch grad ein Thema sowie Schneesturms Härte dagegen vielleicht auch ein weing angeschoben von der weltweiten Rezzession und den Glück das grad Flatrates richtig auf den Markt kamen und viele Spieler solche 40 Mann Raids oder Schlachten einfach nicht kannten. 

Die alte MMORPG Garde wünscht sich eigentlich nur eins, Ultima bzw. DAOC forever und bitte bitte bitte ein DAOC Teil 2 nur von Mythic - das gibts aber nicht auf den Markt und nur deshalb rennt die Masse anderer Spieler auch hauptsächlich rum. Als einer der wenigen aktuellten MMORPGS kann nur HDRO da ein weing altes feeling vermitteln.


----------



## Heldentod1 (15. November 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Liebe Aion Spieler
> 
> Seit einigen Jahren gibt es ganze Schwärme umherziehender Unzufriedener, die in regelmässigen Abständen in neue MMOs einfallen, um dort ihre Erfüllung zu suchen. Ich spreche hier ganz gezielt die vielen WoW Spieler an, welche angeödet und rastlos nach einer Ersatzbefriedigung suchen, aber weit davon entfernt sind sich geistig und spieltechnisch des Schneegestöbers zu entledigen. Nebenbei zugestanden, das ein kleinerer Teil aus anderen Gefilden diesem Schwarm folgt.
> 
> ...



Wow ist das bis jetzt erfolgreichte Morpg und wenn man es anders machen will ist die chanche halt groß das es in die hose geht.
Aion is voll schwer, Aion muss man richtig viel spielen in Aion bekommt man nich alles hintenrein geschoben.

Ich dachte auch hört sich doch gut an doch Aion ist in dem sinne nicht schwer das instanzen bosse ect schwerer sind sondern das einfach viel mehr trasch gekillt werden muss.

Das lvln is nich anspruchsvoller die berufe sind auch nich gerade was neues es dauert einfach nur länger.

Du beschwerst dich das man Aion mit Wow vergleicht ich finde das nich schlimm weil wenn ich mal am strand in der sonne lag kannst du von mir nich erwarten das ich nen sumpf voll scheiße toll finde!


----------



## battschack (15. November 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> Wow ist das bis jetzt erfolgreichte Morpg und wenn man es anders machen will ist die chanche halt groß das es in die hose geht.
> Aion is voll schwer, Aion muss man richtig viel spielen in Aion bekommt man nich alles hintenrein geschoben.
> 
> Ich dachte auch hört sich doch gut an doch Aion ist in dem sinne nicht schwer das instanzen bosse ect schwerer sind sondern das einfach viel mehr trasch gekillt werden muss.
> ...




lvln in aion ist nicht anspruchvoller als in wow? Und die bosse ab lvl 45habens auch in sich sind 100pro schwerer wie in wow pdc und 25er obsi usw... das nochsana und ft ned schwer ist weiss jeder aber ab 45wirds 10x schwerer.

Und das man in Aion viel mehr trash killen muss stimmt überhaupt ned ich wenn an manche instanzen in wow denke z.B Kloster und so haben alle 5x mehr trash wie Aion instanzen. Oder brd...


----------



## KingNothing22 (15. November 2009)

ich kann jetzt nur für hdro sprechen...das war für mich ein fehlkauf...aber da war der einzige grund, dass ich mich nicht damit abfinden konnte, dass mein char sich im kampf nicht bewegen kann... xD

ansonsten gut geschrieben...ich finde viele forenuser sollten eine objektivere schreibweise an den tag legen und auch mal einsehn können, dass nicht alles was sie sch***e finden andere auch so sehn...


----------



## Thoriumobi (15. November 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> lvln in aion ist nicht anspruchvoller als in wow? Und die bosse ab lvl 45habens auch in sich sind 100pro schwerer wie in wow pdc und 25er obsi usw... das nochsana und ft ned schwer ist weiss jeder aber ab 45wirds 10x schwerer.
> 
> Und das man in Aion viel mehr trash killen muss stimmt überhaupt ned ich wenn an manche instanzen in wow denke z.B Kloster und so haben alle 5x mehr trash wie Aion instanzen. Oder brd...



Macht man ja eigentlich nicht, aber dazu kann man mit Fug und Recht sagen:


Schwachsinn. Punkt.


----------



## Trorg (16. November 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> lvln in aion ist nicht anspruchvoller als in wow? Und die bosse ab lvl 45habens auch in sich sind 100pro schwerer wie in wow pdc und 25er obsi usw... das nochsana und ft ned schwer ist weiss jeder aber ab 45wirds 10x schwerer.
> 
> Und das man in Aion viel mehr trash killen muss stimmt überhaupt ned ich wenn an manche instanzen in wow denke z.B Kloster und so haben alle 5x mehr trash wie Aion instanzen. Oder brd...



Ok vergleichen wir mal:
Aion:
Knapp 2 Monate draussen recht schwer und stressige Instanzen ab Level 40, nicht allzu Causalfreundlich
PvP sehr Equipabhängig (wer gutes Equip hat steht einfach länger)

_
Um einen überhaupt sinnvollen vergleich zu ziehen_

WoW Classic (denke guter vergleich zum jetztigen Aion)
Instanzen... Schwer. Wer damals noch Sholo oder UBRS zu 10 / 15 Man gemacht hat weis wovon ich spreche von den ersten 40 Mann Raidinstanzen brauchen wir nicht anfangen die waren damals echt hart.
Mittlerweilen zu einem "Ich spiel 20 min am Tag und habe das gleiche Equip wie die Dauerzocker" spiel verkommen, sehr Causalfreundlich um die Masse anzusprechen und Kohle zu scheffeln.
PVP in WoW..... na ja was soll man dazu sagen, ich glaube eine Wage, wo auf der einen Seite 100kg Stein liegen und auf der anderen Seite eine Hühnerfeder, hat mehr Balance als das WoW PvP

Trashvergleich
Aion = klaro viel mehr Trash da die Instanzen eher weniger Bossbasierende sind (sieht man auch am fehlenden Bossloot, bekommst die Items eher durch die Quests in der Instanz als durch den Boss siehe Stahlharke)
WoW PVE = Bossbasierende Instanzen, Kaum Items durch den Trash bzw. durch Quests sondern durch Bosskills.

Ihr macht den fehler das ihr zwei Spiele miteinander vergleicht die nicht vergleichbar sind.
Aion ist was neues und WoW hat unheimlich viele 100° Wendungen hinter sich.

Es ist als ob ihr einen Burgerladen mit einem Pizzaladen vergleicht.
Es ist geschmacksache.

Ich spiele beides seit dem Release und beides macht mir sau Spass und ich finde beide Fanboylager total lächerlich.

Zu dem Thema die Heulthrads gibst erst seit WoW, in der vorherigen MMO Community gab es sowas weniger.
Klaro stimmt
Die MMO Community hat sich durch WoW ja auch ein "klein" wenig vergrössert und wo viele Menschen sind sind auch viele Idioten.

Aber der Tüpfelchen auf dem i sind die leute die sich über genau das beschweren was sie selber ausgiebig betreiben.
Über andere Spieler/Spiele rummeckern, das können die meisten am besten.


----------



## xerkxes (16. November 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> [...]
> Aion:
> Knapp 2 Monate draussen[...]



Falsch, Aion ist ein Jahr draußen, es ist nur seit 2 Monaten in westlichen Sprachen erhältlich und dementsprechenden Servern spielbar.


----------



## Pente (16. November 2009)

Hab mal einige Posts hier entfernt nachdem einige User selbst nach ZAMs Warnung nach wie vor hier ihren persönlichen Kleinkrieg ausfechten. Das Thema ist hiermit geschlossen.


----------

